# Zeigt eure kleinen ITX PCs!



## arbiterhand (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute, ich beschäftige mich derzeit viel mit kleinen ITX PCs die man gut auf LANs mitnehmen kann. Wäre sehr an Bildern interessiert wie ihr das gelöst habt. Gern mit Beschreibung der Hardware und was für Temps ihr erreicht - würde mich freuen! Poste dann auch mein Ergebnis sobald ich was zusammen habe!

Grüße!


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

EVGA Hadron Air, kleiner geht nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Nvidia-Karten passen problemlos rein, bei AMD muss man bisschen aufpassen. Empfehlenswert (wie bei allen mITX Gehäusen) ist ein Radiallüfter, z.B. die nVidia Refrerenzdesigns. Netzteil ist ein integriertes 500W U2 Servernetzteil, der Lüfter ist nicht sonderlich laut, auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag


----------



## arbiterhand (11. Mai 2015)

Sehr cool - das habe ich auch im Auge. 
was hast du denn da für eine Beleuchtung (Farbe)?

Leute, lasst uns hier einen Sammelthread draus machen!


----------



## chewara (11. Mai 2015)

möchtest du nur gaming-pc´s oder auch htpc´s sehen?


----------



## arbiterhand (11. Mai 2015)

Ich würde sagen alles, was mit dem Bau eines kleinen Rechners zutun hat, sind bestimmt einige hier, die tricky gebaut haben!


----------



## crys_ (11. Mai 2015)

arbiterhand schrieb:


> Sehr cool - das habe ich auch im Auge.
> was hast du denn da für eine Beleuchtung (Farbe)?
> Leute, lasst uns hier einen Sammelthread draus machen!



Siehe Sig und hier 
Das Tagebuch ist etwas chaotisch, ich mach demnächst noch eine Anleitung 

Kleine Rechner sind die Königsklasse


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Mai 2015)

DAN A4 first Prototype noch mit externem Netzteil:


----------



## arbiterhand (12. Mai 2015)

Sau cool - da geht aber doch noch mehr oder? Also wir sind doch nicht die Einzigen hier, die es klein mögen


----------



## chewara (12. Mai 2015)

na wenn du so fragst.. . ist zwar ein Microatx Board, passt aber auch mini ITX rein.  Cooltek C3 (da gibts hier eigentlich noch mehrere mit diesem Gehäuse  ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, iPhone im dunkeln ...


----------



## Maasl (12. Mai 2015)

So nun möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben . 

Mein Gehäuse ist selbstgebaut aus Holz. Die Grafikkarte ist Horizontal eingebaut, wie man auf einem der Bilder sieht, um in der Breite noch etwas Platz zu sparen. Ich habe 3 Lüfter verbaut. Alle 3 sind von Be Quiet und was soll man sagen, für dünnes Holz ist das Gehäuse trotzdem sehr leise. Der Große Lüfter, auf der linken Seite dient gleichzeitig als Gehäuse und CPU Kühler, was auch sehr gut klappt. Ich habe zum Vergleich mal mein Raven rvz01 daneben gestellt, für den Größenvergleich, den man aber leider nicht so gut sieht. Das Raven benutze ich nicht mehr weil erstens die Lüfter sehr schlecht waren und das ganze Gehäuse unter Last angefangen hat zu klappern. Das Gehäuse ist nicht so gut gelungen deswegen werde ich nach dem aufrüsten wohl noch einmal ein neues bauen, im gleichen Format. Unter anderem habe ich noch Lasercut Lüfterblenden verbaut um die Löcher für die Lüfter zu kaschieren, was eigentlich ganz gut aussieht. 


Nun zu den technischen Details:

Verbaut ist unter anderem eine GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition. Eine SSD 128GB und eine HDD 2,5 2TB. 8GB ram. Ein Silverstone 600 Watt SFX Gold Netzteil, mit Kabelmanagement (das stärkste SFX Netzteil am Markt). Das Herzstück ist ein AMD Athlon X4 760K (100 Watt TDP). Der CPU ist ein Ersatz CPU, da mein 2600K den Geist aufgegeben hatte und ich einen günstigen Ersatz brauchte. Als nächstes wird wohl ein Skylake Einzug finden. Das Gehäuse bleibt trotz der 100 Watt CPU relativ kühl, durch den 120mm Be Quiet. Die kleinen Lüfter unten sind 2 80mm Lüfter und kühlen die Grafikkarte. Wenn die 80mm Lüfter voll aufgedreht werden, komme ich bei 100 % Auslastung auf gut 68 Grad. Die Kühlung funktioniert also trotz kleinem Gehäuse relativ gut. Selbst bei Dying Light oder Crysis 3 komme ich nicht in einen kritischen Temperaturbereich.


Eventuell kann ich bei Interesse später noch ein Paar Fotos posten, fragen beantworte ich auch gerne


----------



## DOcean (12. Mai 2015)

einfach mal in meine Sig gucken, ich hab Anno 2011 sowas schon gebaut...

Leider nicht wirklich gut tragbar da Wakü extern (Pumpe+Radis)...


----------



## arbiterhand (21. Mai 2015)

Kooommt da geht doch noch mehr


----------



## power02 (21. Mai 2015)

Cooltek V6 Innenaufnahmen  , ein Konvolut aus AMD 7850K und R7 250 von HIS , mit 8GB 2400er Ares Ram  . Gekuehlt von einer Deepcool Maelstrom AIO mit 2x Noctua 120mm und mit einem HDPLex zur Stromversorgung.
Vebraucht ca 170-175 Watt beim Spielen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowmotion (21. Mai 2015)

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/100_2499hsxtz.jpg]

Silverstone Milo ML06 mit AMD FM2+ System. CPU, APU und Speicher sind natürlich übertaktet und die Kühlung wurde vor Kurzem verstärkt.

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/100_2591kisrr.jpg]
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/100_2593l3svx.jpg]

Der Versuch ATX Netzteil + Full Size Grafikkarte klein zu machen. Dann kam das Metis und das Chieftec SFX-L und der Plan sah wieder anders aus. Momentan würde man wohl auf eine kurze Asus/Gigabyte 960 oder 970 samt SFX-L Netzteil gehen.


----------



## TheR3venger (23. Mai 2015)

Hier mal paar Bilder aus dem 3 Liter PC Casemod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crownt (23. Mai 2015)

BitFenix Prodigy


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Mai 2015)

Wakü (GPU+CPU) mit 140mm und 120mm Radiator in einem LianLi Q08B.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arbiterhand (26. Mai 2015)

Ultra geniale Projekte habt ihr hier!

@Lowmotion ist das zweite Case selbst gebaut? Kühlung alles im Griff? Die Zauberlösung Metis bereitet bei mir viele Probleme wegen der Hitze meiner R9 270x ITX...

Und was ist das Chieftec SFX-L ? Google spuckte nicht allzu viel aus..?

Klingt alles sehr interessant hier! Scheinbar ist das die wirkliche Challenge beim Zusammenbau eines PCs


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2015)

Hab da auch noch etwas:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-2-0-node-304-xeon-gtx-980-a.html#post6492969




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

TheR3venger schrieb:


> Hier mal paar Bilder aus dem 3 Liter PC Casemod



Geil! Gibt's dazu kein Tagebuch?


----------



## 2Dome2 (26. Mai 2015)

verbaut sind: i7 4770K + Antec Kühler H2O 650, Gigabyte H87N-WiFi, 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600, 128GB Corsair Force GS, 2TB Seagate Barracuda, NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti, 700W BeQuiet! SystemPower 7 in einem Bitfenix Prodigy Gehäuse

CPU liegt bei ca. 50°C - 55°C
GPU bei ca. 80°C-83°C


----------



## arbiterhand (29. Mai 2015)

power02 schrieb:


> Cooltek V6 Innenaufnahmen  , ein Konvolut aus AMD 7850K und R7 250 von HIS , mit 8GB 2400er Ares Ram  . Gekuehlt von einer Deepcool Maelstrom AIO mit 2x Noctua 120mm und mit einem HDPLex zur Stromversorgung.
> Vebraucht ca 170-175 Watt beim Spielen



Wie ist die Performance von dem Setup?


----------



## power02 (29. Mai 2015)

Meinst du in Form von dem wie ich es empfinde bei Spielen etc. oder in Form von Benchmarks? Gruesse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der neueste Betatreiber von gestern. nur mal als kurzer EInblick


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Juni 2015)

noch ohne Innenleben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juni 2015)

jetzt voll...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deeron (16. Juni 2015)

Hier meiner: Sharkoon QB One, i5-4690k, R9-280, Sharkoon Silentstorm 450W, Samsung 840 Evo, 2x 3,5" HDD, ASRock-ITX H97 Board




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühllösung 1: Enermax Liqtech 120x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühlung Aktuell: Skythe Big Shuriken, leider ohne Bild


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Juni 2015)

Impressionata 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Ganz ehrlich ich bin schwer beeindruckt von diesen derart kleinen Systemen, dass ich mir auch überlege mir mal eines zusammenzubauen, wenn ich mal mehr Geld verdiene. 
Das muss eine verdammte harte Arbeit sein die ganzen Komponten ohne Wärmeprobleme und Kabelwirrwarr auf derart engem Raum zu platzieren.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2015)

Was soll daran schwer sein, außer das Kabelmanagement? Da steckst du auch einfach nur die Teile passend zusammen, wie bei jedem anderen auch. Man bestellt halt nur kleinere Teile. Den einzigen denen hier Respekt zu zollen wäre, sind die Gehäusehersteller, die sich vorher richtig nen Kopf machen müssen.


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Juli 2015)

Abdäijd


----------



## Ion (15. Juli 2015)

3-tium schrieb:


> Das muss eine verdammte harte Arbeit sein die ganzen Komponten ohne Wärmeprobleme und Kabelwirrwarr auf derart engem Raum zu platzieren.



Es ist schon ein wenig mehr Arbeit da an allen Ecken und Enden (plötzlich) der Platz fehlt.
Aber wer keine Angst vor Kabelbindern und kleinen CPU-Kühlern hat, sollte soweit keine Probleme haben.


@T
Interessanter Thread! Da ich sowieso meine Hardware für mein aktuelles Tagebuch ausbauen werde, mache ich doch gerne ein paar zusätzliche Bilder des Node 304 und stelle sie hier online


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. Juli 2015)

Ich werde morgen anfangen mein System umzuziehen. Vom corsair carbrite 300 zum fractal Design Note 304. Hoffe 7ch bin bis Samstag abend fertig


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Juli 2015)

Hier ist meiner:
Mittlerweile jedoch mit Zotac GTX 960 4GB und 2 x 120 mm Lüfter um den Radiator, die die Luft von innen nach außen blasen. So bleibt er am leisesten mit 60 °C CPU und 75 °C GPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2015)

Ist die CPU Temperatur unter Last gemessen? Mein Xeon liegt im Idle bei 48°C mit Luftkühlung und weniger Platz.


----------



## TheR3venger (16. Juli 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Geil! Gibt's dazu kein Tagebuch?



Noch nicht so wirklich, das ist im 3-Liter-Gaming Build entstanden.

Wird aber noch etwas kommen


----------



## MisterBombastic (16. Juli 2015)

Wartet nur, in 2 Wochen ist meine Mod mit i7-4790 & GTX780 SC mit einem Alpenföhn Peter 2 fertig.
Das alles lautlos in einem Raijintek Metis und komplett mit NB eLoops. 

Danke bis dahin für die vielen Anregungen.


----------



## dene_oma (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich hätte da auch noch ein ITX für euch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Cube hat eine Kantenlänge von 30 cm, ist also noch relativ klein. Das ganze war mal ein Thermaltake Core V1, was ich auch empfehlen kann (bis auf den Frontlüfter - der eiert  ). Ich hab allerdings eher auf die Lautstärke als auf die Temperaturen geachtet: Das schlimmste was dem PC bis jetzt passiert ist, ist Witcher 3. Das mag die Grafikkarte leider nicht so gerne und wird 75°C (bei den 36° draussen auch mal fast 80°) heiß. Läuft aber soweit alles super!

Ich such mal noch meine Bilder raus vom Metis, da hab ich auch schonmal dran gebastelt, und lade sie hoch.


----------



## DOcean (17. Juli 2015)

dene_oma schrieb:


> ...



The cake is a lie, the cake is a lie....


----------



## Skeen29 (17. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ist die CPU Temperatur unter Last gemessen? Mein Xeon liegt im Idle bei 48°C mit Luftkühlung und weniger Platz.


Ja das ist unter Last. Im Idle hab ich um die 40 °C bei 400 U/min der beiden Lüfter. Die Grafikkarte ist im Idle lautlos bei 38 °C da die Lüfter stehen.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (23. Juli 2015)

@ tollertoni

Wie bewertest du das Sharkoon insgesamt? Sieht es recht billig aus? Und wie gut ist es verarbeitet?


----------



## Skeen29 (27. Juli 2015)

Für das Geld gut bis sehr gut. Könnte man sicher auch für mehr verkaufen. Wirkt auf jeden Fall nicht billig und ist sauber verarbeitet. Hab nichts zu meckern. Die Staubfilter der Lüfter könnten feiner sein. Das wäre aber der einzige Punkt, den man verbessern könnte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2015)

Mein kleines Raidmax Atomic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i5 4570 (geköpft)
Phanteks TC14PE
EVGA GTX 960 SC
EVGA Z87 Stinger
2x4 GB HyperX 1866 CL10
Be Quiet L8 430W
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Seagate SSHD 500GB

Die Temps liegen in Valley aktuell bei 65°C GPU und 48°C CPU.
An Maßnahmen habe ich eigentlich schon alles möglich vorgenommen, um die Temp weiter zu drücken:
größerer Kühler, bessere WLP, köpfen, Löcher bohren (z.B. im Deckel),...
Vielleicht wirds ja doch noch ein kleineres SFX(-L).

Soweit bin ich aber ganz zufrieden.
Auch wenn das Case mittlerweile schon fast wieder langweilig geworden ist ^^


----------



## MisterBombastic (3. August 2015)

Fast genauso habe ich gerade das Raijintek Metis. 

Hast du mehr auf die Temperaturen geschaut oder auf Silent?
Habe gerade folgendes drin:
i7-4790 @ Noctua NH-U12S
EVGA GTX780 SC @ Alpenföhn Peter 2
SFX-L Netzteil
Gigabyte B85 Phoenix (beleuchtet)

Bild: alpenfhn-lfterimdecke4guvb.jpg - abload.de
Bild: alpenfhn-lfterimdeckeceu90.jpg - abload.de

Ist absolut lautlos bei 60°C GPU und 60°C CPU.
Wobei ich die CPU noch nicht geköpft habe, auch fehlen die Beleuchtung und Paracord  Sleevings noch, daher habe ich es hier noch nicht vorgestellt. 
Ein SFX-L passt auch mit dem Titan PCB noch rein, allerdings sehr eng.

Hast mal einen Test gefahren ob die SSD auch an den Boden des Gehäuses passt ? Wenn z.B. eine mSATA-SSD drin ist und der Kühler den Luftstrom (zu) stark gerichtet durchführt drosselt sie unter Dauerlast.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

Hey,

deine Lösung auf der Oberseite ist aber auch interessant.
Ich habe einfach ein paar Bohrungen vorgenommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temps haben sich dadurch jedenfalls spürbar verbessert. Die EVGA 960 wird mittlerweile maximal 65°C heiß, bei 75% PowerLimit und 35-40% Drehzahl.
CPU-Kühler ist seit kurzem der Phanteks. Mehr hätte wohl auch nicht reingepasst 

Insgesamt habe ich den Fokus auf die Mitte zwischen Silent und Temperatur gesetzt.
Laut wird eigentlich nur die GPU unter Last und die 2,5" SHDD.
Im Idle ist der Rechner eigentlich extrem leise, nur die SSHD ist zu hören. Die konnte ich leider auch nirgends mehr unterbringen.
Vorm Netzteil klemmt ja schon die SSD, daher musste sie _hinter_ das NT, wo sie nun oben zur Hälfte rausragt. Leider ist das entkopplungstechnisch auch noch eine mittelprächtige Katastrophe.
Mal schauen, wo ich die langfristig hinpflanzen werde (vielleicht sogar extern im eigenen Case über USB 3.0).
Unten passt sie leider auch nicht. Zwischen Kühler und Boden ist vielleicht noch 1mm Platz 
Würde mir ja ein SFX(-L) zulegen. Aber da habe ich bisher noch keins gefunden, dass wirklich leise sein soll.

Und zum Thema köpfen:
Ansich eine gute (wenn auch riskante) Sache, aber bei ITX nicht unbedingt rentabel.
Bei dem geringen Volumen merkt man keine großen Unterschiede, da sich das Ambiente so oder so aufheizt.
Zumindest keine, die den Aufwand bzw. das Risiko meiner Meinung nach rechtfertigen würden...

*Edit:*
Heute noch mal ordentlich CoH2 durchlaufen lassen und die CPU-Temp lag bei etwa 42°C, die GPU bei 63°C 

Für die 2.5" SSHD werde ich mich ggf. noch so etwas zulegen:
 StarTech S251BRU33, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intern wird sie mir einfach zu heiß (bis zu 46°C) und ich kann auch keinen richtigen Platz finden, an dem man sie ordentlich entkoppeln geschweige denn kompromisslos montieren kann.


----------



## arbiterhand (6. August 2015)

An die Metis Jünger: Man kann das Case intern auch "umdrehen" dann sitzt die Grafikkarte unten - bringt mMn viel für die Temps. Hatte es auch bis neulich im Einsatz!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. August 2015)

Hab ich auch schon mal im HardForum gelesen bzw. gesehn.
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es da große Unterschiede geben wird.
Der Exhaust liegt dann zwar oben, aber die Graka schaufelt immer noch entgegen einer weitestgehend geschlossenen Abdeckung.
Da wüsste ich auch nach wie vor nicht, wie ich den Tray gespiegelt montieren sollte. Gegenüber sind ja keine Borhungen... bei mir zudem noch die Scheibe des Atomics, die ich mir sicher nicht zerdeppern möchte


----------



## MisterBombastic (7. August 2015)

> An die Metis Jünger: Man kann das Case intern auch "umdrehen" dann sitzt  die Grafikkarte unten - bringt mMn viel für die Temps. Hatte es auch  bis neulich im Einsatz!


Kannst du das auch in Zahlen ausdrücken?
Ich denke nämlich nicht dass das Umdrehen meine Lösung (Alpenföhn Peter 2 und 2x120mm-Lüfter) toppen kann. 

Aber wahrscheinlich beziehst du dich auf die normalen Nutzer mit vielen Bohrungen im Deckel, oder ?


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was soll daran schwer sein, außer das Kabelmanagement? Da steckst du auch einfach nur die Teile passend zusammen, wie bei jedem anderen auch. Man bestellt halt nur kleinere Teile. Den einzigen denen hier Respekt zu zollen wäre, sind die Gehäusehersteller, die sich vorher richtig nen Kopf machen müssen.



Ich will es  ja auch nicht mies machen,  denn die kleinen Gehäuse sehen schon Cool aus aber ganz so Unrecht hast du nicht.
Mein Traum ist schon sooo lange, ein richtig schönes Desktop - Gehäuse aber aus gefärbten Acryl/Plexi-glas . Ist alles schon im Kopf und möglichst  Modular zerlegbar und Wakü.
Muss ich erst über Laser zuschneiden lassen und das ist oft nicht billig.
Leider. Ich rechne so mit 300.00 Euro, na ja mal sehen. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2015)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Plexiglas und Eigenbau sein muss, dann schaue Dir das DAN-Gehäuse hier aus dem Forum mal an, Du musst nur bis zum Jahreswechsel warten können...


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt Plexiglas und Eigenbau sein muss, dann schaue Dir das DAN-Gehäuse hier aus dem Forum mal an, Du musst nur bis zum Jahreswechsel warten können...



Was ist ein DAN-Gehäuse?
Habe gerade gegoogelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, da ist aber leider kein Platz für eine Wakü


----------



## Icedaft (10. August 2015)

Die braucht es da auch nicht (siehe Aktualisierung des Threads mit verschiedener Hardware).


----------



## Blumenkind (17. August 2015)

Mein kleiner ITX-PC ist eher spartanisch gehalten

Athlon 5350
AsRock AM1H-ITX
4GB Kingston HyperX
128GB Samsung 850 EVO
W-Lan Antennen in der Front




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (21. September 2015)

Hi!
Da möchte ich meinen auch mal vorstellen. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber
ich kann nicht immer nur basteln, muss auch mal zocken! 

Corsair Carbide Air 240
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB
Intel 4770k
Asus Impact VII mit EK Full Cover
Asus GTX 980 Reference mit EK Kühler
BeQuiet DPP10 750W
Laing DDC PWM
Nexxxos ST30 und XT45 240mm
Nanoxia Sleeve Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## power02 (25. September 2015)

So, nun habe ich es auch mal geschafft, den Umzug der Hardware zu vollziehen. A10 7850K raus und ein Xeon 1220v3 rein, R7 250 raus und eine Inno3D 970 GTX (HerculezZ 2) rein, SFX 2 Bequiet raus und ein SFX-L von Silverstone rein, nun zum letzten Tausch, Asrock Fm2+A88 raus und ein EVGA Stinger Z87 itx rein. Das einzige was blieb, war das Gehaeuse, ein Cooltek/Jonsbo V6 mit einem Volumen von 12,6l.

Ein paar Impressionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rig:
Xeon 1220v3
EVGA Z87 Stinger
8GB 2400er Ares Ram
Inno3d GTX 970 mit AC mono plus 
Crucial MX200 250gb und OCZ/Toshiba Trion 480gb
 SFX-L 
Kuehlung:
Thermalright AXP200 muscle mit Noctua A14 industrial 800-3000rpm 
Noctua A14 indsutrial 700-2000rpm im Heck
2x Noctua A9 slim in der Front
2x 40mm gedrosselt  , fuer den Spawakuehler der Grafikkarte

Temperaturen: 
Prime95 neueste Version Small FTT nach 1h : 61Grad Celsisus auf Kern Nr2., sonst bei maximal 57.  Speedfan: CPU1: 950rpm Fan:1 850rpm A14 Fan3: 1000rpm (A9)
3dMark: 
Fire Strike Ultra 1.1 : 2595 Punkte (GS: 2620, PS: 6418 , CS: 1321)
Fire Strike Extreme 1.1: 4829 Punkte (GS: 5321 ,PS: 6496, CS: 2325)
Fire Strike 1.1: 8798 Punkte (GS: 11223, PS:6411, CS:4267)
Sky Diver 1.0: 21130 Punkte (GS: 36444, PS: 7215, CS: 16793)


----------



## Pr0TuRk (25. September 2015)

arbiterhand schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich beschäftige mich derzeit viel mit kleinen ITX PCs die man gut auf LANs mitnehmen kann



Das Case ist zwar für Mini ITX etwas groß, aber zum hin und her tragen optimal! Hab leider kein Bild, wo man das Board erkennt. (Asrock h97 MiniITX Wifi)


----------



## Ion (27. September 2015)

Hier mal mein Fractal Design Node 304, schön in Weiß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AsRock B85M-ITX
i5-4590
GTX 780Ti Matrix
16GB HyperX Fury RAM​


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir gibt es ein Update, die GTX670 wurde durch eine R9 Fury@4096 Shader ersetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeen29 (18. Oktober 2015)

Was ist denn das für ein Gehäuse? Kannst Du mal bitte Bilder von außen machen. Danke.


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Oktober 2015)

@tollertoni: Lian Li Q08 ​


----------



## Skeen29 (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke


----------



## m0nstaR (2. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt auch mal was posten hier  mein kraftzwerg


----------



## roulie90 (22. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Gaming-Zwerg 

Die Lufteinlässe habe ich noch mit Organza verdeckt, damit mir nicht alles zustaubt!


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2015)

Bei mir gibt es ein weiteres Update. Jetzt sind vorerst keine Änderungen mehr geplant. Ich habe den Kreislauf um einen 280mm Radiator an der rechten Seitenwand erweitert und die CPU wieder eingebunden. Die beiden internen 140mm und 120mm Radiatoren werden weiterhin eingesetzt.

- Xeon E3-1230 V2 @ H20
- R9 Fury @ 4096 Shader (=Fury X) @ H20
- 600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM
- Asrock H77M-ITX
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600
- 256GB Samsung 850 Evo
- Lian Li PC-Q08B 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2015)

Kannst Du mal Details zu den Stehbolzen posten/ nennen, das wäre eine gute Lösung für mein LianLi-Gehäuse.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2015)

Das sind Aluhülsen mit einem Außendurchmesser von 7,5 und einem Innendurchmesser von 5,5mm, die ich von Stangenmaterial ausgehend zugeschnitten habe.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2015)

Gewinde selbst eingedreht oder hast Du überlange Schrauben verwendet die durch die Hülsen passen?


----------



## Maasl (6. Dezember 2015)

So ich melde mich auch noch einmal zurück mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse.

Es hat sich so einiges geändert. Ich habe noch einmal aus übrig gebliebenen Holzresten ein neues 
Gehäuse gezimmert, in anderer Form, da im großen und ganzen ein paar Sachen nicht so gut gepasst haben. Die Komponenten haben sich mittlerweile auch verändert. Ich habe mittlerweile auf einen 6600K (geköpft) mit 16gb DDR4 gewechselt. Der 6600K läuft auf 4,4 Ghz und wird mit einer Corsair Hydro H80 Wasserkühlung gekühlt, was in so einem kleinen Gehäuse auch sehr gut klappt. Am Boden, an der Ecke wo das Netzteil sitzt, ist auch noch ein neuer Xbox one Empfänger versteckt, der mit einem internen USB Adapter direkt an das Mainboard angeschlossen ist. 

Das Gehäuse sieht leider noch nicht so toll aus, aber soll noch einmal neu lackiert werden und auch ein paar andere kosmetische Änderungen werden noch vorgenommen. Ich habe auch mal meine alte PS3 auf Zwei Bildern daneben gestellt, um den Größenunterschied deutlich zu machen.

Hier noch mal alle Komponenten im Überblick :

ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac, 2x8 GB DDR4, 128GB SSD und 1,75TB 2,5 Zoll HDD, Galax Geforce 970 EX OC, 600 Watt SFX Netzteil Vollmodular, Corsair H80 Wasserkühlung.


Hier noch die Bilder :


----------



## chill0r (10. Dezember 2015)

finde bisher das Gehäuse am besten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdZbzL-Sa84


----------



## Maasl (12. Dezember 2015)

chill0r schrieb:


> finde bisher das Gehäuse am besten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdZbzL-Sa84




Finde ich Optisch nicht so toll. Hatte das Vorgängermodell von dem Gehäuse und finde es für ein Mini ITX Case doch recht klobig. Noch ein Problem war, dass bei höheren Drehzahlen der Lüfter, das ganze Gehäuse angefangen hat zu klappern, aber keine Ahnung wie das bei diesem Gehäuse ist.


Das ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, aber ich finde das hier deutlich hübscher:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJHGVIZw9vs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (18. Dezember 2015)

m0nstaR schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ein Enthoo Evolv ITX in weiß.  Den habe ich mir auch gerade bestellt und er soll in der Post sein. Hoffentlich kommt er noch vor Weihnachten. Dann habe ich über die Tage auf jeden Fall was zu tun. Fotos werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit auch einstellen.


----------



## TheLo0s (21. Dezember 2015)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein Enthoo Evolv ITX in weiß.  Den habe ich mir auch gerade bestellt und er soll in der Post sein. Hoffentlich kommt er noch vor Weihnachten. Dann habe ich über die Tage auf jeden Fall was zu tun. Fotos werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit auch einstellen.



Ist leider kein Evolv ITX sondern das mATX  Das ITX hat an der Frontblende noch 2 USB und Audio Anschlüsse...
BTW... Wenn du die Festplattenschächte nicht benötigst, dann schmeiß die Schienen raus... Hat bei mir ca. 5°C an der GPU gebracht! 

Mein Evolv ITX wird vom Gamingsystem nun zum Homeserver, mit etwas geänderter Hardware... Nach den Feiertagen gibts erste Bilder!


----------



## Hackintoshi (26. Dezember 2015)

Seit einigen tagen in meiner soho-umgebung im einsatz. Läuft stabil und silent, da ich den front-fan getauscht habe. Der CM-fan war mir definitiv zu laut. 
Als os ist openmediavault am start.
Gesamtkosten ca. 750€.

1 x Sharkoon SATA Quickport Intern Multi
3 x Western Digital WD Red   2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I34160)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11, ECC (KVR16E11/8)
1 x ASRock Rack E3C224D2I (90-SXG1G0-A0UAYZ)
1 x SilverStone SST-FF121B, Lüftergitter/Schutzgitter für Lüfter 120x120mm
1 x Scythe Slip Stream Slim  800rpm (SY1212SL12SL)
1 x Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced schwarz, Mini-ITX (RC-120A-KKN1)
1 x SilverStone Strider Series 300W SFX12V (SST-ST30SF)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein alter Fileserver, kurz bevor die Spannungswandler-Platine im Silverstone die Grätsche gemacht hat


----------



## Skeen29 (26. Dezember 2015)

Was sammelst Du denn für Daten?
Das müssen doch x TB sein.


----------



## HisN (26. Dezember 2015)

Fotos und Filmchen, und das für mehrere Personen im Haushalt. Da kommt schnell was zusammen.


----------



## loewe0887 (19. Januar 2016)

Mein kleiner Mini ITX:
Jonsbo U1
LCPower 200Watt SFX (Ich weiß, das Ding ist Müll)
MSI H97I AC
2x 2 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 Mhz
Intel Pentium G3220 2x 3,00 Ghz
Eigenkreation CPU Kühler bestehend aus einem Enermax TB Silence 140mm PWM und einem 939 Kühlkörper. 
Kingston v300 120 GB SSD


----------



## Starcook (19. Januar 2016)

Gaming-Würfel mit i7 und einer GTX980ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starcook (20. Januar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Mein alter Fileserver, kurz bevor die Spannungswandler-Platine im Silverstone die Grätsche gemacht hat



WTF?  Ich habe von dem Festplattengehäuse nur eins und da dauert es schon ewig, bis die 5 Platten hochladen.  
Wie viel TB sind bzw. waren das?


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

Da sind 2TB-Platten drinne. Also 20x2TB Brutto, gibt etwa 28TB netto.
Aber was bedeutet bei Dir "hochladen"?
Ist ein Server. Wird ein mal angeschaltet und dann für Monate vergessen^^


----------



## Starcook (20. Januar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Da sind 2TB-Platten drinne. Also 20x2TB Brutto, gibt etwa 28TB netto.
> Aber was bedeutet bei Dir "hochladen"?
> Ist ein Server. Wird ein mal angeschaltet und dann für Monate vergessen^^



Naja ich nutze meinen als Fileserver für meine Iso's und wenn das Festplattengehäuse in den Standby geht, dauert es mehrere Sekunden, bis alle Platten wieder zur Verfügung stehen. Hab allerdings auch alle Platten zu einem Storeage-Pool zusammengefasst.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

Jupp, die paar Sekunden nehme ich auch gerne in kauf, dafür das Ruhe ist^^
Und es fahren nie alle hoch, weil ich die Daten nach Daten-Art getrennt auf den Platten lagere. Fährt also immer nur ein Stapel hoch.


----------



## loewe0887 (20. Januar 2016)

Da ja manche anscheinend unter m-ATX, ITX verstehen poste ich auch mal mein kleines m-ATX Projekt. Name: SnowWhite

Die Bilder sind leider schon wieder 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## Skeen29 (24. Januar 2016)

Bei mir hat sich auch wieder was getan. Mit der MSI und den zwei Lüftern um die H60 rum ist er auch im Spielen super leise und Kühl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (26. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chewara (26. Januar 2016)

Welches Gehäuse ist das ?


----------



## reisball (26. Januar 2016)

Lian Li PC-Q07b




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2016)

Da bekommt man Lust Briefe einzuwerfen^^


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Februar 2016)

My M1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. Februar 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> My M1



Hast du in U.S.A. direkt bestellt und importiert?
Schicker aufbau und saubere kabelei. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut dein setup.
Kommt von der größe gleich nach *DAN A4-SFX*.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Februar 2016)

Bestellen kann man das gute Stück nur direkt über die Homepage https://www.ncases.com/ und dann kommt es aus Taiwan zu Dir .


----------



## loewe0887 (9. Februar 2016)

Ist auch keineswegs überteuert oder der gleichen, obwohl es aus Taiwan kommt.  Spitzen Sache....


----------



## Shaav (16. Februar 2016)

Mein Cooltek U2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i5-3570k @1,27V/4500Mhz; 8GB DDR3 VLP; ASUS GTX 970 Mini @1400Mhz; Evo 1000GB mSATA, Seasonic G-360


----------



## Noctua (16. Februar 2016)

Mein Node 304 als HomeServer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i5-5675C, 16GB DDR3-1600, 512GB SSD, 5x 3TB @Raid5


----------



## Shaav (17. Februar 2016)

Wofür ist das Panzerband?


----------



## Noctua (17. Februar 2016)

Shaav schrieb:


> Wofür ist das Panzerband?


Luftleitkanal aus Pappe zwischen Kühler und Lüfter (sonst zieht der Kühler die Luft von daneben statt durch den Kühler. Sollte eigentlich durch eine Kunststoffkonstruktion ersetzt werden...


----------



## Shaav (17. Februar 2016)

hasst du getestet ob das was bringt? Ich bin skeptisch.


----------



## Noctua (17. Februar 2016)

Ja, deswegen ist es ja drin. Ohne das Ding wird der i5 über 60°C warm (unter Last) und der Lüfter dreht auf, damit bleibt er unter 60°C und der Lüfter dreht nicht so auf. Ich habe die genauen Werte nicht mehr im Kopf, aber es müssten so ca. 5K sein. Am Kühlkörper selbst ist aus Platzgründen ja kein Lüfter.


----------



## Shaav (17. Februar 2016)

Ah, so ergibt das natürlich einen Sinn  Sind denn 60°C überhaupt kritisch? Soweit ich weiß drosselt dein i5 erst ab 100°C. Davon bist du noch meilenweit entfernt.
Um die Kühlung zu verbessen hätte ich den kompletten Gehäuselüfter mit dem Kühler verbunden und nicht nur den Kühler umwickelt. Auf diese weise würde derLüfter einen stärkeren Sog erzeugen. So als kleiner Tipp


----------



## Noctua (17. Februar 2016)

Kritisch nicht, aber der Lüfter wurde langsam laut. Und ich will das Gehäuse mit den ganzen Platten nicht unnötig aufheizen. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, war mir aber nicht sicher ob der 140mm Lüfter auf den Kühler passt. Jetzt habe ich ja einen Megahalems übrig, aber für den Umbau müsste ich alles zerlegen. Und das Kürzen der NT-Kabel würde auch noch was bringen.


----------



## 666mille (18. März 2016)

Der mini unter den Mini ITX´s,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 980 Ti dürfte keine 2mm länger sein. 


I7-3770K, 16GB RAM, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+, Samsung  500GB Evo, Crucial 256GB C300, Silverstone  SX500-LG, ASUS P8H77-I, RAIJINTEK METIS, Enermax T.B.Apollish 18cm

Grüße


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2016)

@über mir: schicker Schwitzkasten 

Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wozu eigentlich die Pappe? 

Ich sehe, du hast das gleich NT wie ich vor einer Woche noch. Bist Du auch genervt von dieser schlechten Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Ghost916 (12. Mai 2016)

Mein "kleiner" mit i7-6700K, ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING, G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit, Corsair SF600, Prolimatech Samuel 17, 512GB Samsung 850 Pro und Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro in einem Lian-Li PC-O5S.


----------



## billionaire (12. Mai 2016)

Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3, Asus GeForce GTX 76  - System Build - PCPartPicker Deutschland

Temps: CPU: max. 57° | GPU: max. 68°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Konfiguration, jedoch ist die GTX 760 zu breit, sodass ich das Seitenpanel nicht schließen kann, dass wird dann mit einer GTX 1070 hoffentlich behoben.


----------



## Skeen29 (25. Mai 2016)

Ghost916 schrieb:


> Mein "kleiner" mit i7-6700K, ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING, G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit, Corsair SF600, Prolimatech Samuel 17, 512GB Samsung 850 Pro und Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro.


Was ist das für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## MisterBombastic (26. Mai 2016)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gehäuse?


Sieht nach einem LiaLi O5S aus (siehe Fotolink-Bezeichnung ).


----------



## Skeen29 (29. Mai 2016)

billionaire schrieb:


> Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3, Asus GeForce GTX 76 - System Build - PCPartPicker Deutschland
> 
> Temps: CPU: max. 57° | GPU: max. 68°
> 
> ...


Das Cougar gefällt mir ja auch sehr. Aber ich denke für eine GTX 970 ist die Luft, die Sie von unten zieht, zu wenig. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Ghost916 (30. Mai 2016)

MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem LiaLi O5S aus (siehe Fotolink-Bezeichnung ).



Ganz recht!  Habe diese Info mal ergänzt.


----------



## billionaire (30. Mai 2016)

Also ich denke nicht an ein Referenzdesign, mit Custom-Designs sollte es einfach werden oder ich nehme den Rantijek Morpheus 2 und baue unten 2 Lüfter ein.


----------



## th4li (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte euch mal meinen etwas größeren Mini-ITX Gaming PC vorstellen.
Wer möchte kann ihn übrigens kaufen.

Ausstattung:

   - Prozessor: Intel Core i7-6700
   - Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G 
   - Mainboard: ASUS B150I-Pro Gaming/Aura
   - SSD-Laufwerk: Crucial BX200, 240GB-SSD 
   - HDD-Laufwerk: WD Blue, 1000GB-HDD
   - Speicher: G.Skill RipJaws V rot, 16 GByte DDR4-2133
   - Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E8 550W
   - CPU-Kühler: RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm
   - Gehäuse: Fractal Design, Define Nano S - Window inkl. Gehäuselüfter
   - Radiatorlüfter: 2x Scythe Glide Stream 1300rpm PWM


Leistung:

   - Leistungsaufnahme 2D/3D: 48 Watt / 265 Watt
   - 3D-Mark (Fire Strike): 10.587
   - Stalker: Call of Pripyat: 120 FPS (Sun Shafts, Ultra, 4x AA)
   - Heaven Benchmark 4.0: 74,7 FPS (Extreme)
   - Cinebench R11.5 (CPU): 8,88


----------



## Skeen29 (1. Juni 2016)

Wirklich hübsch. Mich wundert aber, dass ich bei 3D Mark Fire Strike nur 500 Punkte weniger habe. Trotz sehr alter CPU. I5 3550 mit 3,3 GHz.


----------



## Skeen29 (22. Juni 2016)

Meine Hardware ist mal wieder umgezogen. Nur die Corsair H60 ist rausgeflogen. Jetzt muss es Der BQ Pure Rock richten. Unterstützt von 3 140 mm Lüftern. 
Unter Windows hört man nichts mehr. Außer die 2,5" Festplatte. Die wird sicher bald durch eine SSD ersetzt.


----------



## _maxe (23. Juni 2016)

Schickes Gehäuse und schön aufgeräumt!
Wie warm wird denn die Grafikkarte beim Spielen?


----------



## Skeen29 (23. Juni 2016)

Bei The Division bei 27°C Raumtemperatur 
GPU ca. 70°C - 74°C bei rund 1550 U/min
CPU ca. 66°C - 68°C bei rund 1200 U/min
Gehäuselüfter im Spiel bei 1000 U/min


----------



## Tra6zon (25. Juni 2016)

Heute noch etwas rumgebastelt und eine ASUS GTX970 Mini kommt auch noch rein, aber bis dahin:


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Juli 2016)

Miniupdate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. Juli 2016)

Corsair 380T BFC-Mod 
(Big Fucking Card) 
Also 3 Slot und Überlänge

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/444533-corsair-380t-big-card-mod-d.html


----------



## DOcean (14. Juli 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/445933-mein-mainboard-hat-den-formfaktor.html

alle mal für ITX abstimmen, dann bekommen wir mehr Tests


----------



## Tra6zon (20. August 2016)

Neues Gehäuse (Define Nano S) sowie neuen CPU Kühler (CoolerMaster MasterLiquid Pro 240).


----------



## Skeen29 (20. August 2016)

Sehr hübsch. Kann man die Pumpe der Coolermaster hören?


----------



## Tra6zon (20. August 2016)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch. Kann man die Pumpe der Coolermaster hören?



Nein garnicht. Ich dachte erst die läuft garnicht, aber die Reviews scheinen wahr zu sein.
Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## mexxwel (12. September 2016)

Hey Leute!
Ich bin Neuling im ITX Selbstbau, würde allerdings gerne damit beginnen? Könntet ihr mir vielleicht dabei helfen, die wichtigsten Komponenten (Tipps von euch) zusammen zu tragen? Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 700 €.
Der PC sollte einen guten Quad-Core besitzen und die GraKa sollte im Idealfall alle aktuellen Spiele gut packen und auch für die nahe Zukunft ausreichen!

Freue mich über Vorschläge!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Icedaft (12. September 2016)

Mach besser einen separaten Thread in der Kaufberatung auf: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95

[Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen

Ausfüllen und ab geht die Post: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen


----------



## mexxwel (12. September 2016)

Super, danke! Der Thread hier macht aber wirklich Lust auf mehr!


----------



## Skeen29 (12. September 2016)

Bei 700 € solltest Du Dich auf jeden Fall mal auf dem gebrauchten Markt umschauen. 
Sonst könnte es knapp werden.


----------



## jamesblond23 (15. September 2016)

Ne gebrauchte gtx970 hat genug Leistung und kostet gebraucht mittlerweile weniger als 200€

Nach wie vor ein top p/l Verhältnis


----------



## Bongripper666 (2. Oktober 2016)

Da ich nicht weiß, ob ich noch bis Anfang 2017 auf das DAN A4 Gehäuse warten möchte, suche ich nach einer kompakten Alternative. Habe mich schon ein wenig durch diesen Thread gearbeitet und bin dich ein wenig überrascht worden, für wie wenig Geld man ein gutes und kompaktes Gehäuse bekommen kann.
Mir persönlich gefällt die Beschreibung des Zalman M1 sehr gut und dieses Gehäuse kann man schon für 30-35€ bekommen. Gibt es da eventuell Erfahrungswerte? Mir persönlich ist die Optik nicht so wichtig, das Innenleben zählt. Vor allem muss in das Gehäuse nur ein ITX-Board (Z170), eine Single-Slot GPU (GTX1060), ein i7 mit Kühler, RAM und eine M2 SSD passen. Wobei letztere direkt auf dem Mainboard steckt und keinen Platz braucht. Keine sonstigen Festplatten und auch kein CD/DVD-Laufwerk.
Vielleicht gibt für diese Konfiguration sogar noch bessere/kompaktere Lösungen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2016)

Kein perfektes Bild, aber wenn man mal wissen will wie die Größenlimits eines Coolcubes aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höhe=mATX, Breite=GTX980, Tiefe=FullsizePCI+ATX-NT. 
In keine Richtung mehr als 1cm übrig  .
So wie es da verschlaucht ist hat es im Endeffekt gar nicht gepasst weil das NT zu tief sitzt, also 90°Winkel dran und Schlauch unten rum.


----------



## Skeen29 (12. Oktober 2016)

Heute abend gebe ich der BeQuiet Silent Loop 240 eine Chance ins Gehäuse einzuziehen. Mal sehen was sie kann.


----------



## Skeen29 (13. Oktober 2016)

So hab nun alles verbaut. Sehr gut. Und die Pumpe ist wirklich sehr sehr leise. Lediglich die beiden Lüfter habe ich gegen meine Shadow Wings getauscht.


Edit: 
Hab sie aber wieder ausgebaut und werde sie zurückgeben. Die max. 10 °C sind mir die 118 € nicht wert. Zumal mir wohl doch die Pumpe doch zu laut ist. Für die Größe des Pure Rock schlägt er sich dann doch sehr gut.


----------



## Jbfem (15. Oktober 2016)

copperHead m3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[worklog] Copperhead "m3"  !!!FINISH!!!


----------



## Skeen29 (15. Oktober 2016)

Wirklich klasse... Da stecken paar Stunden Arbeit drin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (12. November 2016)

Hier mal mein aktueller Mini-ITX:

Jonsbo-RM3


----------



## buggs001 (23. November 2016)

Das hier ist mein "Kleiner".
Ist für andere hier aber wahrscheinlich schon ein Großer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheTou (23. November 2016)

Bitfenix Prodigy, zählt theoretisch auch noch als Mini-ITX Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeen29 (23. November 2016)

Ich hab mich heute ein bisschen in dieses Gehäuse verliebt. Leider hat es absolut gar kein Kabelmanagement. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2016)

Ist zwar alles andere als klein, aber immerhin ITX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeen29 (27. November 2016)

Auch sehr hübsch... Wie ist das Kabelmanagement in dem Gehäuse.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2016)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Auch sehr hübsch... Wie ist das Kabelmanagement in dem Gehäuse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Das Kabelmanagement ist mMn. in Ordnung. Es ist nicht sehr viel Platz hinter dem Tray, aber wenn man anders als ich das Netzteil-Cover dranlässt, ist genug Stauraum für Kabel vorhanden.
Beachte: ich nutze Flachbandkabel, also in dem Fall optimal.


----------



## Skeen29 (27. November 2016)

Less gerade das nur Grafikkarten bis 285 mm rein passen? Und 315 steht in klammern. Was passt da dann nur mehr rein?


----------



## Watertouch (27. November 2016)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Less gerade das nur Grafikkarten bis 285 mm rein passen? Und 315 steht in klammern. Was passt da dann nur mehr rein?


Wenn man Festplatten in der Front montiert, nehm ich an. Ich habe eine 2.5" HDD direkt zwischen Front und Grafikkarte, da sind aber noch gute 2cm Platz.
Ich denke: 285mm Grafikkarten mit 3.5" HDD in der Front, 315mm ohne Festplatte.


----------



## Skeen29 (27. November 2016)

Danke.. Dann werde ich vielleicht das mal versuchen. Bei dem UMX3, welches ich kürzlich entdeckt habe gab es ja kein Kabelmanagement. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flipflop128 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hier mein Zeug

Ich baue nur noch auf ITX auf


Galerie


----------



## RenovatioApo (11. Dezember 2016)

Eine kleine Foto Session. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2016)

real ITX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2016)

Das Gehäuse sieht aber aus als könnte es auch mATX schlucken.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2016)

Da täuschst Du dich aber mächtig

NCASE | M1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obiwaHn (14. Dezember 2016)

Nicht schlecht -H1N1-, ich habe deinen Thread verfolgt und bin immer wieder fasziniert davon, was man alles in einem so kleinen Case unter bekommt


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Da täuschst Du dich aber mächtig


Das Ding hat drei Slots(bzw. derer Blenden). Das sind zwei mehr als ITX, eine mehr als DTX und nur eine weniger als mATX. Also "mächtig" hab ich mich da nicht getäuscht.


----------



## obiwaHn (15. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Ding hat drei Slots(bzw. derer Blenden). Das sind zwei mehr als ITX, eine mehr als DTX und nur eine weniger als mATX. Also "mächtig" hab ich mich da nicht getäuscht.



Na ja, das sollte man glaube ich nicht an den Slots ausmachen oder? Das M1 hat immerhin nur ein Volumen von 12,6 L und ist damit, im Vergleich zu Gehäusen à la Bitfenix Prodigy mit mehr als 35 L, die sonst so als ITX angepriesen werden,  eher als klein zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2016)

Die mögliche Mobogröße mach ich natürlich an den Slots aus, schließlich sind die das Einzige was sie begrenzt.
Das da Prodigy noch größer ist bezweifle ich ja nicht, liegt aber am Verbaukonzept des Netzteils. 
(M)ein Coolcube "Maxi" kommt z.B. auf ~19l (Außenmaße gerechnet da der Hersteller kein Innenmaß angibt) und da geht mATX rein.


----------



## Skeen29 (15. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle lass es bitte einfach. Das Gehäuse ist klein und sieht schick aus. Der Rest ist doch Rille.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2016)

Schick finde ich es ja auch. Und wenn sich mal wieder ein Hersteller dazu bequemen würde DTX Boards(laut Spec offiziell kompatibel) zu bauen wäre ich der Erste der es für seinen HTPC haben wollte. So wundere ich mich nur über die etwas halbgare Höhendefinition welche halt in meinen Augen "zu viel" für das Ziel mITX bzw. nur minimal zu wenig für mATX ist.


----------



## RayasVati (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, an alle Mini ITX board Nutzer. Ich möcjte mir für mein Wohnzimmer ein zweitrechner zulegen. 

Jetzt habe ich die neuen cpu/gpu presentationen gesehen und frage mich ob ich vlt noch 1-2 monate warten soll. 

Auf das Preise vlt fallen oder die neuen generationen preis/Leistung attraktiver sind. 

Ich möchte auf jedenfall unter 1000€ bleiben. 
habe mir letzten monat erst einen 6800k mit 1080 gegönnt. Da darf der für die schtube einfacher sein.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2016)

Was in den HTPC tein kommt hängt komplett davon ab was du machen willst. Wenn z.B. der große Rechner Spiele streamed und keine TV-Karte gewünscht ist würde ein NUC auf nochmal deutlich weniger Bauraum locker reichen.

Neue Prozzis kommen zwar immer mal wieder, eine Preisimplosion wird es deswegen aber nicht geben.


----------



## Tra6zon (18. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt wieder mit dem Cooltek U3 und AiO WaKü drin.


----------



## loewe0887 (19. Dezember 2016)

Mal paar Bilder zu meinem neuesten Casemod....  

Zudem gibt es noch ein Tagebuch. Könnt ja gern mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2017)

Ghetto Server da alles ausser einem Gehäuse noch rum lag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fushigi01 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich will euch auch mal meinen neuen kleinen LAN-PC zeigen.
Ist das bekannte Raijintek Metis, aber in der neuen Plus-Version mit zusätzlichem Lüfterplatz im Deckel.

Verbaut ist übrigens:
CPU: i3 4160
MB: Asrock H81M-ITX
Kühler: Sycthe Mugen 3 (der ist so groß das er praktisch press auf dem Boden aufliegt...)
GPU: Palit 1050ti StormX
SSD: Samsung 750er mit 250GB
Lüfter: Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 SnowWhite (oben und hinten)
Netzteil: CoolerMaster G450M

Ich hab mal 40Min Prime (V 27.9 small FFTs) laufen lassen, max. 68 Grad, ist ok denk ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VG euer Fushi


----------



## Joni21 (1. Februar 2017)

Das hier ist mein PC : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist die Hardware :

 1 Intenso Top III SSD  512GB, SATA (3812450)
1 Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 Crucial DIMM   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT8G4DFS8213)
1 Gigabyte Radeon RX 470 G1 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-RX470G1 GAMING-4GD)
1 ASRock H110M-ITX/ac (90-MXB1H0-A0UAYZ)
1 AOC G2460VQ6, 24"
1 LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
1 Diverse 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel
1 be quiet! Pure Rock Slim (BK008)
1 BitFenix Prodigy orange, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-OOXKO-RP)
1 Cougar LX 500  500W ATX 2.4 (CGR R-500)


----------



## Jobsti84 (20. März 2017)

Kleiner AMD Office-Zwerg für's Wochenend-Büro 
Durfte bissel größer ausfallen, da ich ein übliches ATX Netzteil als auch ein Laufwerk benutzen wollte,
eigentlich nettes Gehäuse mit viel Platz. Perfekt eigentlich für LAN-Partygänger, gibt's auch als µATX
Verbaut: ASRock QC5000-ITX/WIFI im BitFenix Prodigy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein Officezwerg mit ASRock QC5000 (War erst ein Biostar, das war aber ultra langsam...) unter meinem Lötplatz zum Pläne und Layouts anzeigen, als auch zur messtechnischen Überprüfung von Elektronik.
Der durfte echt mal mini werden, samt externem Netzteil. Gehäuse ist ein MS Tech.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Firmenserver für SQL- und Firebird-Datenbanken,
ebenfalls wieder mit ASRock QC5000-ITX/WIFI im Silverstone Sugo SG13 
Steht auf dem NAS (Atom) drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Vergleich mein Messrechner im Silverstone SST-SG02W-F. µATX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles zwar kein Gaming, dafür aber ITX Zwerge 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Gaming mit den AMD Kisten durchaus möglich ist, gerade Source Engine und Co laufen einwandfrei.


----------



## Sajuk (20. März 2017)

Immer diese protzig kleinen Gehäuse, selbstgebaut ist doch viel hübscher


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2017)

Ghetto Style geht immer.
Siehe Post 159


----------



## 1337404 (21. März 2017)

Da passt ja mein neuestes Spielzeug gut in die Reihe 

Hier mal ein paar Specs nachgereicht:


 - antec ekwb cube
 - Asus Rog Strix 270i Gaming mini-ITX
 - Core i7-7700k
 - 2x16 GB DDR4-3200 Corsait Vengance LED
 - Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 650W Gold
 - Raijintek Triton 240 AIO-Wakü - Extra in England bestellt, da die 240er Version in Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist^^
 - 3x Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB TT Premium Edition 

Übernommen aus altem System:

 - 8GB XFX Radeon R9 390X 
 - Samsung SSD 850 PRO Series 1TB 

Für die Bildausgabe hängt ein 34" LG Curved 144hz Screen dran: 34UC79G-B


Werde die Tage mal noch ein paar weitere Bilder vom Aufbau, inkl. anfänglicher Monatsblutung (Die Raijintek hatte einen Riss =\ ) anfügen.


----------



## Skeen29 (21. März 2017)

Sehr schick. Welches Antec ist es genau?


----------



## 1337404 (21. März 2017)

Danke, bin auch soweit zufrieden. Überlege noch die CPU zu köpfen.
Ist der antec ekwb cube.
Wird später mal noch ein paar Daten einfügen


----------



## Skeen29 (21. März 2017)

und du hast wirklich 260 € für das Gehäuse ausgegeben?


----------



## Perry11droelf (21. März 2017)

Hab da heut was auf PCPP online gestellt:
Perry2493's Completed Build - Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Mini ITX OC, 380T Mini ITX Tower - PCPartPicker Deutschland

Vor 2 Wochen fertig geworden


----------



## d4rkzone (22. März 2017)

Dann stelle ich auch mal meinen Low-Budget ITX Gaming Rechner vor: 

Xeon E3-1230V3 mit Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim
AsRock B85M-ITX
8GB DDR3-1600 Corsair XMS3
EVGA GTX980 SC ACX2.0
Intenso 256GB SSD + Seagate 250GB HDD
Sharkoon QB One Cube
Corsair SF 600 SFX Netzteil

Das komplette System gibts auch hier zu sehen: sysProfile: ID: 194218 - darkzone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, Ralle


----------



## 1337404 (23. März 2017)

Leider ja... Aber es sieht ja auch wirklich verdammt gut aus!
Mein vorheriges Raven RV02 war, soweit ich mich erinnere bei über 300€ angesiedelt. So ein Case hat man ja auch ein paar Jahre


----------



## Tra6zon (27. März 2017)

Mein aktuelles System bestehend aus den Komponenten in meiner Signatur 

Aufgenommen mit meiner Sony RX100 M2. Nebenbei eins der besten Kameras für relativ kleines Geld


----------



## Obstundgemuese (3. Juni 2017)

Mein Lian Li Q36 WRX


----------



## al_bundy (5. Juni 2017)

13L ITX Casecon inkl Wakü. 2aktive Radis an den Seiten, ein Durchflusssensor von AC sowie das Aquaero. Platz für 3SSD's sowie eine Dualslot GPU inkl Wasserkühler. Durch die Vollkupferradis aus massiven 30mm Kupfer wird das Teil extrem schwer. DVD Brenner unter dem Case platziert. Im PC schon seit 1.5Jahren fertig. Gefräßt wird wohl aber erst nächstes Jahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrNetzon (9. Juni 2017)

Fractal Design Node 202 mit dieser Ausstattung:
Intel i7 6700k
Scythe Big Shuriken rev B
Asus z170i Pro Gaming
32gb G.Skill Ripjaws V
GTX 1080 Founder's Edition
2x Noctua NF-F12
512gb Samsung 950 Pro
1TB Samsung 850 Evo
Corsair SF600

Hier in einem Messenger Bag:


----------



## Tra6zon (29. Juli 2017)

Klein aber böse!
Neues Aussehen!


----------



## -TINTIN- (29. Juli 2017)

Nicht schön, aber selten. Hier mal zwei Bilder meines Pc´s (Komponenten in der Signatur). Er wird aber noch zeitnahe mit einer gtx 1050 aufgewertet. Dann werde ich das Kabelmanagement verbessern.


----------



## -TINTIN- (15. August 2017)

Update: Aus kompaktibilitätsproblemen mit dem PCI Slot meines Mainboards habe ich nun einen Raijintek Aidos gekauft. Wird am Freitag oder Samstag mit der bestellten GTX 1050 verbaut


----------



## 1337404 (17. August 2017)

VEGA Update!


----------



## Ein-Topf-Eintopf (19. August 2017)

Ich habe momentan noch nen Lian Li tu200. Allerdings ist mir für zuhause die Kühlung zu laut. Entweder wird nen externe Wasserkühlung verbaut oder nen eigenes Gehäuse konstruiert

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MontagID (19. August 2017)

da kriegt man ja direkt bock, sich selber auch wieder was zusammenzuschrauben


----------



## Skeen29 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ein neuer Ryzen 5 1600 samt Boad und Speicher ist eingezogen... Sehr fein. Läuft aktuell sauber bei 3,65 GHz


----------



## Vhailor (14. Oktober 2017)

Der alte 2010er PC durfte der 2017er Version weichen. Einmal alles neu bitte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoSch1710 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte da dieses schicke Gehäuse gekauft und habe jetzt einen Computer reingestopft:
- Bottlenext Darkest Entropy (BottleNext | Webshop and information)
- Gigabyte GA-AB350N(!)
- AMD Ryzen 5 1400
- Noctua NH-L9a-AM4
- AMD R9 Nano
- 16GB Corsair DDR4-2133
- 525GB Crucial MX300 M.2 2280 SATA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Auf dem Bild oben ist eine GTX 750 Ti zu sehen, die ich zum Testen benutzte, bevor die R9 nano da war.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2017)

Steht das Ding direkt auf den Kabeln oder hat das nochmal Füße die ich gerade nicht erkenne?


----------



## JoSch1710 (23. Oktober 2017)

Zum Gehäuse gehören Magnete, die oben den Deckel halten und unten als Füße fungieren.
Die Kabel führt man dann unten durch.


----------



## bottlenext (23. Oktober 2017)

Acrylic schrauben sollte man nicht benutzen. Sind auch kleine schrauben irgentwo an deine rechnung geklebt mitt 4 eckige mutter.
Und luft oben raus funktioniert bei mir sehr gut. Wie bleibt der R9 Nano mitt so ein kleine radiator kühl?


----------



## JoSch1710 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte bisher keine großen Probleme mit der R9 Nano. Der Kühler ist so orientiert, dass der Luftstrom im Gehäuse die Karte kühlen kann.


----------



## Sceb (15. November 2017)

@Vhailor  kannst du mal reinstellen wie du das gemoddet hast? sprich die halterung vom glas in die lian-li druckknopf halterungen - wäre echt super!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Januar 2018)

Habe zu Weihnachten mal mein altes Cooltek-Gehäuse wiederbelebt, nachdem ich von hier und da Teile zusammengetragen habe.
Der steht jetzt in der Wohnstube am Fernseher, lässt sich aber auch mit Spielen. 
Nach einigen Tests erwies sich die GTX1050 ähnlich leistungsstark wie meine GTX670 damals.
Die GTX1050 konnte ich nagelneu für 60€ ergattern 
Die CPU kostete mich 40€, das Board gab es hier auf dem Marktplatz für 30€.
RAM, Gehäuse und Netzteil hatte ich noch liegen.
Ist zwar sehr schlicht gehalten, bis auf das grüne Licht, aber bei der Komponentenanordnung, würde nen Fenster auch nicht viel bringen.
Die Bilder sind kurz nach Fertigstellung entstanden und zeigen gut den Grössenunterschied zum ATX-Tower


----------



## Vhailor (23. Januar 2018)

Sceb schrieb:


> @Vhailor  kannst du mal reinstellen wie du das gemoddet hast? sprich die halterung vom glas in die lian-li druckknopf halterungen - wäre echt super!



Mach ich noch  . Bin aktuell leider ziemlich beschäftigt. Im Prinzip sind das nur Schrauben mit Piercingkugeln auf der Gegenseite, um damit in der Halterung einzurasten.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. März 2018)

Hier meine ITX System,

Edit, AIO eingebaut.. eigentlich unmöglich in diesen ( Silverstone RVZ02B) CASE.


----------



## Skeen29 (15. April 2018)

Bei mir gab's auch mal wieder was neues.
Skeen29's Completed Build - Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB, Core 500 Mini ITX Desktop - PCPartPicker

Bin wieder zurück beim Core 500. Das Define Nano S war trotz SFX Netzteil viel zu warm bzw. dann zu laut. 
Das Core 500 ist wohl eines der Besten Mini ITX Gehäuse. 
Hab ihm noch einen Ausschnitt an der Unterseite spendiert, damit die SSD kühl bleibt und man an die Backblate kommt ohne das MB auszubauen.


----------



## HardwareFreak (12. Juni 2018)

baue auch gerad ein itx gehäuse bilder kommen.


----------



## Tra6zon (13. Oktober 2018)

Hier mein neues Setup  :


----------



## freigeist (22. Oktober 2018)

Tolle Teile dabei  Ich habe derweil noch ein NZXT h440 und der Bock ist wird/mir einfach zu groß..von Tag zu Tag mehr   Da bald ein neuer PC ansteht, werde ich mich mal intensiver mit den kleinen Cases beschäftigen.
Eine 2080ti und ne AiO für die CPU sind dann jedenfalls gesetzt. 
Erstmal bei Caseking stöbern


----------



## SpecR (8. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mein 3 Liter ITX PC

Komponenten

Gehäuse:                    Streacom F1CWS Evo Modded
Prozessor:                   i7 860
Mainboard:                  Zotac H55-ITX Wifi
Grafikkarte:                 Gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti D5 4G modded + Dynatron G-199 + Sepa Lüfter HYB60A12 + Custom Lüfterhalter + Custom Slotblende
Ram:                            8 Gb 1 Modul
Festplatte:                   250 Gb 2,5“ HDD
PSU:                            Picobox 300 W + Custom Halter + Schnenker 330 W Netzteil
Prozessorkühler:       Dynatron K-199


----------



## Skeen29 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ein neues Gehäuse...


----------



## Tra6zon (15. Dezember 2018)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Ein neues Gehäuse...


Und wie schimpft sich das Gehäuse?


----------



## Skeen29 (15. Dezember 2018)

Metallic Gear Neo. Ist erst recht neu auf dem Markt. Gibt es noch in Silber und mit hochkanter Grafikkarte. 

Metallic Gear MG-NE210_BK01 Neo Series ITX Case schwarz Metallic Gear MG-NE210_BK01 Neo Series ITX Case schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (21. Dezember 2018)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Ein neues Gehäuse...



Schaut gut aus, wie sieht es mit den Staubfiltern am Boden aus?

Bekommen in dem Gehäuse die Front Lüfter auch gut zu Frischluft?


----------



## Skeen29 (21. Dezember 2018)

Danke.
Staubfilter sind überall verbaut. An der Seite mit Magnet, im Boden zum rein und raus schieben, und vorn ist er geklickt. 
Ich bin der Meinung, daß die Lüfter vorn genug Luft bekommen. Die Schlitze sind groß genug.


----------



## lukas93h (14. Januar 2019)

Hier ist mein Kleiner, vor kurzem geköpft 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 110
Mainboard: MSI Z270I Gaming Carbon Pro AC
Prozessor: Intel i7 7700k, geköpft @ 4,6GHz, 1,235V
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H60 Gen. 2 + Be Quiet! 120mm Silent Wing 3 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x HyperX Fury DDR4-2400, 8GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 9 500W
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 1080 Mini

Details siehe hier.


----------



## Skyler1337 (19. Januar 2019)

schöne kleine kisten hier, ich poste die Tage mal mein Hadron Air mit Wakü mod. Mal schauen was ihr zu dem sagt.


----------



## Baschtiang (2. Februar 2019)

Hey Leute! 

Freue mich euren Thread gefunden zu haben... 

Geile Teile dabei 

Ich bin in dem Dschungel der mini itx gehäuse auf der suche nach einem stylischen gehäuse!
Ziel ist es ein high end gaming pc zu bauen inkl. Wasserkühlung und einer 1070gtx 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen? Tipps?

Danke euch virlmals 

Baschtiang


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2019)

High End und 1070GTX? Nun gut. Was man so unter High End versteht.

Tip: Externe Wakü bauen.


----------



## Baschtiang (2. Februar 2019)

Sorry, da sollte eigentlich ein fragezeichen dahinter...welche graka empfehlt ihr? Wasserkühlung ist kein Muss 

Erstmal ist die Frage welches Gehäuse


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2019)

Die Wasserkühlung ist ein muss, denn die kleinen Gehäuse fangen sehr schnell an zu vibrieren wenn Du darin ein Lüftermonster von Graka betreibst.


----------



## Baschtiang (2. Februar 2019)

Okay 
Welche Graka empfiehlt ihr denn?

Bzw. diese ist abhängig vom Gehäuse...hier Empfehlungen? Roket King oder Corsair Air 240? Oder andere Tipps?


----------



## Poulton (4. Februar 2019)

ITX April 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CustomRigs (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_Qj-2ud9C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## goanaut67 (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, genau mein Thema. 
Würde euch gerne ein paar meiner Wassergekühlten ITX-Systeme vorstellen.

Als erstes mein ITX-System in einem 19" 1U (ca.4,5 cm hoch) Servergehäuse mit 25 cm Tiefe für DJ und Lichtsteuerungsanwendungen in Flightcases.
Der Reiz war es, ein so kleines System mit Desktop Komponenten zu bauen und mit einer Wasserkühlung die Wärme so gut wie möglich aus dem Gehäuse zu transportieren.

Freue mich aufs feedback zum System.


----------



## beejayone (7. Februar 2019)

CustomRigs schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mega! Das Case gibt's aber nicht hier in DE, oder? Sprich: Mit n bisschen Pech muss ich das Ding am Flughafen abholen und noch 19% Steuern draufrechnen? Wäre ja trotzdem noch kind of worth...


----------



## goanaut67 (8. Februar 2019)

beejayone schrieb:


> Mega! Das Case gibt's aber nicht hier in DE, oder? Sprich: Mit n bisschen Pech muss ich das Ding am Flughafen abholen und noch 19% Steuern draufrechnen? Wäre ja trotzdem noch kind of worth...



Das Gehäuse ist ein Raidsonic RM-1910 und bei deutschen Händlern erhältlich.


----------



## beejayone (9. Februar 2019)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist ein Raidsonic RM-1910 und bei deutschen Händlern erhältlich.



Nein. Es ist ein Geeek Case A50. Quasi ein DAN Case A4-SFX-Style, nur weniger als halb so teuer


----------



## goanaut67 (9. Februar 2019)

beejayone schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist ein Geeek Case A50. Quasi ein DAN Case A4-SFX-Style, nur weniger als halb so teuer



Hast natürlich recht, war geistig noch bei meinem Beitrag.


----------



## Thomygnomi (9. Februar 2019)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, genau mein Thema.
> Würde euch gerne ein paar meiner Wassergekühlten ITX-Systeme vorstellen.
> 
> Als erstes mein ITX-System in einem 19" 1U (ca.4,5 cm hoch) Servergehäuse mit 25 cm Tiefe für DJ und Lichtsteuerungsanwendungen in Flightcases.
> ...



Wow, echt beeindruckend in dem 19 zoll rack. Soetwas wollte ich mir mal als TV Box bauen, aber wie die meisten meiner Projekte ist das is Leeren verlaufen


----------



## goanaut67 (11. Februar 2019)

Nun möchte ich euch den 2ten im Bunde vorstellen.

Eine Custom-Wasserkühlung im LianLi PCQ36.

Hierzu habe ich neue Seitenteile anfertigen lassen und 2 Alphacool X-Flow 240 Radiatoren an die Außenseiten angebracht.
Hardtubes und Ausgleichsbehälter sind aus Borosilikatglas.

Specs:
Intel 6700K,geköpft LM,@4,7GHz;
EVGA Z170 Stinger;
16 Gb GSkill DDR4;
ASUS Strix GTX1080ti;
Corsair AX760;
Samsung 256 Gb SSD;
WD HDD 1TB black;
WD HDD 3TB black;
Slot In Bluray Brenner;

Wasserkühlung:
Blöcke EK, CPU Full Nickel, GPU Full Cover;
Laing DDC Pumpe;
Aquacomputer Poweradjust für die Pumpe mit Durchflusssensor;
Aquacomputer Quadro Für die Noctua Lüfter mit Temperatursensor;
Aquacomputer Aqualis Ausgleichsbehälter;
Anschlüsse,Röhren und Radis von Alphacool;
Beleuchtet mit 2 10cm Kaltlichtkathoden.

Viel Spass beim anschauen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (25. Februar 2019)

Fractal Node 202 BFG Mod

Mod für 33cm und 3slot GPU.
Optimale Belüftung/Temps trotz minimaler Größe.

Grosser CPU Kühler für Oc.
Fractal Design Node 202 - BFG Mod

i7 6700k (@ 4,6Ghz) 
Noctua C14s Cooler
16GB Corsair 3000 DDR4
Asus Maximus Impact VIII
Samsung SSD 2x 1TB 2x250 GB / Win 10
Zotac AMP Core GTX 1080 Ti @ 2025MHZ/6000Mhz (32,5 cm/ 2,5 bzw. 3 Slot)
Silverstone SFXL 700Watt Platine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beejayone (25. Februar 2019)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Hast natürlich recht, war geistig noch bei meinem Beitrag.



Aber mit den kleinen 40mm-Lüftern muss das Ding doch brüllen ohne Ende?


----------



## goanaut67 (25. Februar 2019)

beejayone schrieb:


> Aber mit den kleinen 40mm-Lüftern muss das Ding doch brüllen ohne Ende?



Es liegt in der Natur der Sache das das Ganze nicht unhörbar von statten geht. Die verbauten PWM-Lüfter lassen sich aber recht weit runterregeln, so das sie im Betrieb nicht lauter sind als die Endstufenlüfter der Anlage, aber klar, deutlich hörbar.
In der Umgebung in der das Teilchen betrieben wird, spielt das aber keine Rolle....


----------



## goanaut67 (3. März 2019)

Hier der dritte:

Da mir das LianLi PCQ37 mit den Seitenteilen aus Glas sehr gut gefallen hat, wollte ich das Thema weiterführen und die Rohre sowie den AGB deshalb in Borosilikatglas ausführen.

Optisch ist das Ganze im Edelstahl/Nickel look mit roten Akzenten gehalten.
Hier haben die Edelstahl ummantelten 240er Radiatoren von Watercool (oben) und Aquacomputer (unten), sowie der Full Nickelblock von EK, super reingepasst.
Fittinge sind von Alphacool mit den Nickel-Muttern, AGB ist der kleinste Aqualis von Aquacomputer mit Eigenbauhalterung.
Pumpe ist eine Laing DDC, gesteuert wird alles über einen Aquaero 6 mit Durchfluss und Temperatur.
Von unten (im Gehäusesockel) blasen 2 Prolimatech 120 mm slim, seitlich 2 Noiseblocker 80 mm rein, oben 2 Noctua 120 mm die Luft wieder raus.
Beleuchtet von einer 30 cm Kaltlichkathode und den LEDs vom RAM und Board.

Hardware:

ASUS Z370 itx;
8700k, geköpft,LM, 5,0 GHz;
16Gb DDR4 Corsair 3600 MHz;
EVGA 1080ti mit EK-Block;
512 Gb M.2 Samsung SSD;
1 Tb WD black HDD;
Corsair SFX 600 Watt.

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. März 2019)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Hier der dritte:
> 
> Da mir das LianLi PCQ37 mit den Seitenteilen aus Glas sehr gut gefallen hat, wollte ich das Thema weiterführen und die Rohre sowie den AGB deshalb in Borosilikatglas ausführen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Build. Mich würde ja da die hintere Kammer interessierten da ich einen ähnlichen Build anstrebe.
Herrscht dort eher Chaos oder ist es auch so ordentlich wie vorne?


----------



## goanaut67 (6. März 2019)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Build. Mich würde ja da die hintere Kammer interessierten da ich einen ähnlichen Build anstrebe.
> Herrscht dort eher Chaos oder ist es auch so ordentlich wie vorne?



Vielen Dank.
Na ja, hinten ist nicht so sauber aufgeräumt. Liegt aber hauptsächlich an den Längen der fertigen Cablemod Kabeln. Wenn man die Kabel selber auf die richtige Länge herstellt und sleeved, kann man da richtig Platz gewinnen....


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. März 2019)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Na ja, hinten ist nicht so sauber aufgeräumt. Liegt aber hauptsächlich an den Längen der fertigen Cablemod Kabeln. Wenn man die Kabel selber auf die richtige Länge herstellt und sleeved, kann man da richtig Platz gewinnen....



Das fällt doch schon unter ordentlich 
Wird den die WD Black so warm das hier ein eigener Lüfter notwendig ist?
Durchlässe für Schläuche und Befestigung für Pumpenhalterung wurde wsl noch selbst erstellt oder?


----------



## goanaut67 (7. März 2019)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Das fällt doch schon unter ordentlich
> Wird den die WD Black so warm das hier ein eigener Lüfter notwendig ist?
> Durchlässe für Schläuche und Befestigung für Pumpenhalterung wurde wsl noch selbst erstellt oder?



Danke.
Die HDD braucht eigentlich keine Kühlung, hatte den noch rum liegen und er hat optisch und von der Größe her rein gepasst.
Die Durchlässe sind die Schott-Verschraubungen von Alphacool, Pumpenhalterung ist nichts besonderes, hier wurden die mitgelieferten Schwingelemente vom Alphacool DDC Nickel-Gehäuse von unten mit dem Gehäuseboden verschraubt. Es müssen halt die entsprechenden Löcher gebohrt werden.
Die Halterung vom Ausgleichsbehälter ist ein nach Zeichnung gefertigter, schwarz eloxierter Alu-Winkel. Bei Interesse kann ich dir die Skizze zukommen lassen.
Ist halt auf den Aqualis-Behälter zugeschnitten.


----------



## Farbfieber (14. März 2019)

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G @ 3,8Ghz
CPU-Cooler: Noctua NH-D9L @ BeQuiet SilentWings2 92mm
Mobo: MSI B450I Gaming Pro AC mITX
GPU: Sapphire RX 570 Pulse ITX 4GB
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200Mhz
PSU: Corsair SF450W (Gold)
SSD1: Crucial BX500 240GB
SSD2: Crucial BX500 480GB
Case: Jonsbo U1 Plus mITX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goanaut67 (18. März 2019)

Den 4. und (vorerst!) letzten den ich euch vorstellen möchte, ist ein ITX-System im selbstgebauten Holzgehäuse.

Wollte bei diesem Gehäuse optisch die wesentlichen Komponenten  des PCs heraus heben.
Alles notwendige "Übel" in den Untergrund, mit freiem Blick auf die wassergekühlte Hardware.

Das Gehäuse besteht aus antik gewachsten Akazienholz. Die Seitenscheiben, Rohre und der AGB sind aus Glas.

Die Lüfter sollten so gut wie verschwinden.
Je ein 120 mm slim Lüfter ist vorne und hinten in der Gehäusewand verbaut, oben saugen 2x140 mm unsichtbar durch den Radiator.

Kühlung:
Watercool Heatkiller IV CPU;
Watercool Heatkiller IV GPU;
1x 120er Alphacool Radiator;
1x 280er Alphacool Radiator;
Pumpe Laing DDC Aqualis AGB;
Aquaero 6 über Durchfluss und Temperatur geregelt;
Anschlüsse von Alphacool.

Hardware:

Intel 4770k geköpft,LM, 4,5 GHz;
MSI Z97 i/ACK;
Corsair 16Gb DDR3;
EVGA GTX 980ti;
Samsung 1 Tb SSD;
WD 2 Tb HDD red;
Corsair SFX 600;
LG Bluray Brenner.

Beleuchtet von 2x30 cm Kaltlichtkathoden.

Viel Spass...


----------



## DirtyRolando (19. Juni 2019)

Das war 2 jahre mein treuer ITX   wollte damals wissen was man alles in diesen Formfaktor unter bekommt. Das war mein Ergebnis nach 4 oder 5 Umbauten. Und bevor hier einer Angst wegen des winzigen Radis bekommt: CPU nie über 85°c, GPU nie über 60°c, Wassertemperatur nie über 45°c und zu allem Überfluss war er auch noch mucksmäuschenstill  Ein Träumchen. Evtl Reich ich die Entstehungsgeschichte samt Bebilderung nach. 

Board, CPU und Grafikkarte wurden gestern ersetzt. Ich warte nun auf Ryzen 3000 und Habe die Grafikkarte durch eine EVGA 2080 XC Ultra Gaming ersetzt. Die Tage wird er neu getubed und foliert. Aber ich sag euch ich werde seinen Anblick und seine Zuverlässigkeit vermissen... "Spoiler" hab derzeit nen 2200G als Übergang drin.... und das ist echt kein vergleich zum 7700K.... 

Hardware auf dem Foto:

7700k geköpft @ 5,2GHz, GTX 1080TI FE nonoc 1911MHZ, 16GB TridentZ 3000, Corsair RM650X, 1TB Crucial P1 nvme, 240GB crucial BX500 Sata, WD Blue 500GB m.2 sata, Gigabyte Z270N Gaming 5, Thermaltake Core P1.

Funfact: Wollte ihn eigentlich schon lange mal hier posten, weil ich schon high end ITX gebaut habe bevor es cool war, aber ich wusste genau dass die Kühlung für Gesprächsstoff sorgt, deswegen hatte ich nie lust mich zu registrieren. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goanaut67 (19. Juni 2019)

Sehr schönes Teil, hast nicht noch mehr Bilder.... 
Bring doch die Entstehungsgeschichte.
Über die Größe der Kühlung würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Sie passt doch so perfekt ins Gesamtbild, kühlt die Komponenten und du bist zufrieden.


----------



## DirtyRolando (23. Juni 2019)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil, hast nicht noch mehr Bilder....
> Bring doch die Entstehungsgeschichte.
> Über die Größe der Kühlung würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Sie passt doch so perfekt ins Gesamtbild, kühlt die Komponenten und du bist zufrieden.




Habe schon Bilder nach dem Umbau auf Ryzen, es fehlt nur noch der Prozessor. Zum Übergang ist ein 2200g drin... Und ich sag euch da fängt Bottlenecking an  ich komme in den meisten spielen bestenfalls auf 70% GPU Load... Ich darf hier leider, glaube ich,  keine Page von mir verlinken, aber es gibt genug Bilder von dem Guten Stück auf Facebook xD muss sie nur mal hier her verfrachten... Aber dieses Bildupload Teil macht mich irre^^

edit: gab doch keinen ryzen umbau das oc potential ist mir zu gering. jetzt ises ein 9900k und ne 2080 ti  neue beitrag weiter unten wird aktuell gehalten.

Aber hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Den Ryzen Umbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so hat Alles angefangen... ich versuche die Umbauten chronologisch zu ordnen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardware war im Prinzip bis vor wenigen Tagen fast immer die Gleiche. Bis auf hier und da mal eine SSD... 7700K geköpft auf 5,2GHz und die GTX 1080 TI FE + TridentZ 3000 und Gigabyte Z270N Gaming 5. Im Firestrike habe ich mit dem Gerät 23500 Punkte erreicht. Bin gespannt ob ich da nach dem Umbau wenigstens ein kleines Bisschen drauf setzen kann^^

Und hier noch ein Paar ältere ITX Projekte von mir,  Sortiert Alt->Neu: 

Elite 120 ITX @ XEON 1230v3 + GTX 780: (Gab auch mal ein Elite 130 mit XEON 1231 V3 + Wakü und GTX 970, finde nur keine Bilder mehr :-/ )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cougar QBX ITX @ i7 6700k + GTX 1080: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX 1 @ i7 6700k + GTX 1080: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX 2 @ i7 7700k + GTX 1080: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX 3 @ i7 7700k + GTX 1080 TI: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es waren tatsächlich 3 versch, Enthoos^^ irgendwie waren die Geräte so begehrt, dass ich sie alle sofort unters Volk gebracht habe...


----------



## Ipser (3. Juli 2019)

Hardware:
CPU: R5 2600 4,0 GHz @ 1,25V 
CPU-Kühler: Phanteks PH-TC12LS 
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM 
RAM: G.Skill Flare X 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14 
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix B450-I 
GPU: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost OC 
Netzteil: Corsair SF600 80 PLUS Gold
Speicher: Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Node 202
Gehäuselüfter: 3x NF-A4x20 PWM, 40mm , 2x Silent Wings 3 120mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die kombo aus CPU-Kühler und Lüfter musste im Deckel ein Teil des Kunststoffeinsatzes abgeschnitten werden, was sich aber gelohnt hat und von außen auch nicht zu sehen ist. In Verbindung mit den drei 40mm Lüftern kommt die CPU auch in Prime 95 in keinem Szenario über 90°C, im Gaming meistens um die 65-70°C.
Die VEGA 64 läuft im Alltag in P6&7 auf 1502 MHz bei 960 mV und 1000 MHz Speichertakt bei ebenfalls 960 mV. Das ganze resultiert dann in 160-170 Watt Leistungsaunfahme in Battlefield V. Die Lüfterkurve habe ich so angepasst das der Lüfter maximal 2000 Umdrehungen macht, was bei dieser Karte einer sehr angenehme Lautstärke ist. Die Temperaturen bei 25°C Außentemperatur liegen bei etwa 75°C Core, 80°C HBM und 85°C Hot Spot. Allgemein hat mich diese Karte positiv überrascht was die lautstärke angeht was wohl auch an der recht offenen Slotblende liegt. Obwohl das Node 202 als Zweit- und LAN-Rechner gedacht war ist es mittlerweile mein Haupt PC, was sicherlich auch an der überragenden Leistung Der V64 in BF V liegt.


----------



## DirtyRolando (18. Juli 2019)

wollte euch mal auf stand halten...

Habe die EVGA 2080 durch ne Aorus 2080 Ti Extreme getauscht und statt wie geplant einen ryzen 3800x habe ich einen 9900k spendiert. Dazu ist als neue C Platte eine Corsair MP510 mit 240gb gekommen.  Work in progress also bitte noch nicht zu hart sein (Ram in RMA, Kabel noch nicht anständig, tube von graka zum agb neu tuben). Mit ersten Benchmarks habe ich jedenfalls schon übertaktete RTX Titans zersägt ^^ Meine Vorstellung von einem Oberklasse ITX! 


edit. hier neue bilder... aber neue sleeves bin ich zu geizig für^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (7. August 2019)

Der Vollständigkeit halber ergänze ich meinen Rechner auch mal hier im Thread. Den Progress und weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinem BUILDLOG. Es wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis das Projekt komplett fertig ist, aber mit der Zeit entstehen die schönsten Dinge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongripper666 (3. September 2019)

Da sind ja ein paar schöne dabei.


----------



## Midgarder (8. September 2019)

Ipser schrieb:


> Hardware:
> CPU: R5 2600 4,0 GHz @ 1,25V
> CPU-Kühler: Phanteks PH-TC12LS
> CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM
> ...



Das Gehäuse schreibt ja CPU Kühler bis 56mm vor, du hast jetzt einen mit 80mm genutzt, welchen Lüfter hast du benutzt um die höhe zu reduzieren ?
Alles in allem bin ich beeindruckt was du da auf die beine gestellt hast


----------



## DirtyRolando (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab beute echt druck auf der Blase gehabt und wusste nicht wohin... Finde Uringelb ist das neue Schwarz!^^ Knacke mit der Möhre übrigens die 30k imFirestrike  geht gut und leise iser auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (25. Januar 2020)

Update von meinem Case, das Projekt ist damit vorerst abgeschlossen. Den Fortschritt und weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem Buildlog zu lesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (5. Februar 2020)

Mein LAN-PC hat ein paar Upgrades bekommen

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
CPU-Cooler: Enermax Aquafusion 120mm @ Enermax SquA RGB 120mm
Mobo: ASUS ROG STRIX B450-I Gaming
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200Mhz
PSU: Corsair SF450W (Gold)
SSD1: 240 GB Corsair Force MP510 NVMe M.2
SSD2: 2 TB Sandisk Plus SSD
HDD: 4TB Western Digital Caviar Green 3,5"
Case: Lian Li TU150WX @ Enermax SquA RGB 120mm & 2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm


----------



## Battle_Scars (24. Februar 2020)

Hi, ich wollte euch auch mal mein ITX Build vorstellen. Ich habe ein Phanteks evolve shift x und in diesem sind folgendende Dinge verbaut.

Ryzen 3900x (280 mm Radiator custom)
1080ti mini kraken g12 + 120 aio
Asus strix 470x-I Gaming Mainboard
32 GB Trident Z  Ram
SF600 Platinum Corsair Netzteil
2 SSD Festplatten und eine M.2 SSD


----------



## der_flamur (24. Februar 2020)

Ich muss auch mal wieder ein kleines Update zu meinem Mini-PC-Projekt bringen. Schließlich war ich letztes Jahr recht hart mit meiner Aussage "der schnellste Mini-PC der Welt?!". 

Aber mittlerweile hat er sich im Wohnzimmer sehr bequem gemacht und macht seine Arbeit sehr flott und leise. Wo andere sich dann eine PS5 oder Xbox Series X hinstellen, habe ich meinen 7-Liter-PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was habe ich für Komponenten verbaut?
* AMD Ryzen 9 3900X; begrenzt auf 85 Watt; 80°C Temp-Limit und -0,1V Vcore & -0,125V SoC -> 3,9 GHz Allcore-Turbo
* Gigabyte Arous X570 Pro WIFI -> neues Mainboard aus der RMA angekommen
* Corsair Venegance RGB Pro 32 GB 3200 RAM
* EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black
* Corsair SF600 Netzteil
* Noctua NH-L9a-AM4
* 2x WD Black SN 750 SSD 1TB im RAID 0 (netto also 2 TB)
* Dan-Cases A4 SFX V4 Gehäuse

Welche Upgrades plane ich in 2020:
- Tausch des Noctua NH-L9a in schwarz (nur wegen der Optik)
- Neues Backup-Medium (meine WD Green ist nun auch 5 Jahre alt)
- RAM Tausch: 3600er RAM wäre cool, ist aber in der Prio-Liste ganz unten...


----------



## alliance2000 (25. Februar 2020)

Moin Leute,

hab vor knapp 2 Jahren einen i7 7700K und eine GeForce GTX1070 in einen Apple Cube gebaut inkl. WaKü:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFN45D7JQoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier das Tagebuch: [worklog] [WaKü] Apple G4 Cube goes i7-7700K/GTX1070...

Viel Spaß beim zuschauen / stöbern....!

Marcus


----------



## keshy2 (2. März 2020)




----------



## MiezeMatze (17. April 2020)

Sliger SM580:
15.9L Mini-ITX PC Case 
Für 280mm AIOs und 3-slot GPUs


----------



## xcruel (24. April 2020)

Mein Gott, was sind hier für Schmuckstücke!
Da kriege ich ja glatt bock auch mal ein wenig zu basteln 

Respekt an euch alle^^


Grüße!


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (29. Juli 2020)

DirtyRolando schrieb:


> wollte euch mal auf stand halten...
> 
> Habe die EVGA 2080 durch ne Aorus 2080 Ti Extreme getauscht und statt wie geplant einen ryzen 3800x habe ich einen 9900k spendiert. Dazu ist als neue C Platte eine Corsair MP510 mit 240gb gekommen.  Work in progress also bitte noch nicht zu hart sein (Ram in RMA, Kabel noch nicht anständig, tube von graka zum agb neu tuben). Mit ersten Benchmarks habe ich jedenfalls schon übertaktete RTX Titans zersägt ^^ Meine Vorstellung von einem Oberklasse ITX!
> 
> ...



So geil! Was für ein Gehäuse ist das?


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2020)

Geht selbst neben der kleinen nuPro A10 fast unter - das Streacom DA2

Wird - wenn Zen 3 dann endlich kommt - hoffentlich mal neu bestückt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epidendrum (1. August 2020)

Moin,

sehr geile Systeme hier! Da muss ich mich fast schämen ^^ also, nichts Besonderes von mir:

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX mit Gigabyte x570 I Aorus Pro WiFi, Ryzen 3700X, 2x8 GB G.Skill B-Dies und Vega56.
CPU und GPU werden von einer "Oldschool"-WaKü (...viele Komponenten haben 13+ Jahre auf dem Buckel) mit 11/8er Spaghettis über einen externen Radi gekühlt. Geregelt wird das Ganze von einem Aquaero 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VG
Epi


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2020)

Wieso denn schämen? Sieht doch schick aus 

Wenn bei mir neue Hardware einzieht, werde ich auch definitiv wieder auf WaKü umrüsten. Genau wie du mit nem externen Radiator, der von nem Aquaero geregelt wird


----------



## Tra6zon (2. August 2020)

Hier mal mein neues Gehäuse.
Das Seitenteil geht nicht ganz drauf. Da muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen


----------



## nikon87 (4. August 2020)

Ich hab mir schon mal eine "XB Series X Pro Ultra" selbst gebaut...dauert ja alles viel zu lang immer mit diesen Konsolen. Ich will zwar eh keine, aber die Optik ist nett.
Und ja...in das H1 gehen auch 2,5Slot+ GPUs wenn man bisschen mit der Feile ran geht und auf den Staubfilter verzichtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MVPotato (23. August 2020)

Hi Folks, 

ich habe mir einen kleinen Traum erfüllt und kann euch jetzt mein Mini-Monster präsentieren. Geballte Power auf 9,5L.
Das Case hatte ich seit Anfang Februar im Auge aber es war fast unmöglich ran zu kommen. Am Ende hatte ich einfach Glück 

Leider nicht ganz so clean wie ich es wollte, aber ohne Custom Cables war es nicht möglich und alles hat gerade so gepasst. Ich habe vor in Zukunft noch einen kleines Reservoir einzubauen, um mir das Befüllen des Loops um einiges leichter zu machen. Ich kann euch sagen, dass der Füllvorgang und das "Bleeding" Stunden gekostet hat! 

Specs:



Ryzen 3700x | PBO enabled, Offset -0.05V | Blender max. 75°C nach 30min
EVGA RTX 2070 Super Black Gaming mit EK-Quantum Vector Waterblock | UV 925mV bei 1900MHz | max. 62°C
ASUS B450-I STRIX
2x8GB Corsair LPX CL16 3600MHz
2x1TB M.2 Kingston SA2000M8
Corsair SF750 Platinum
Alphacool LT240 (Eisbaer Solo Pump CPU Block + Alphacool ST25 240mm Radiator)
2x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM chromax
FormD T1 V1.1 (FormD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße aus Berlin!


----------



## Tra6zon (29. August 2020)

Kleines Update von mir:


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute

ich bin ein kleines CS:GO beschleunigendes Build meines Herren  16 cm Breit 30 Hoch und 31 lang

Asus Z370 ITX
8700K @ 5 Ghz geköpft
16GB Gskill B-Die 3200 @ 4400 CL 17
GTX 1070 ITX @ Bykski Block
1TB M2 Evo 970
256 M2 Evo 970
500 Watt EVGA 80+ Netzteil Mini  im Boden.
EK 240 mm Radi im Deckel, 2 cm dünn + 2x 120mm Lüfter mit 15mm dicke + 6mm RGB Halos macht 4 mm Ersparniss zu normalen 120er Lüftern und sonst hätte alles nicht gepasst.
D5 + EK RES 100mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Die kommenden Tage kommt eine GTX 1080 Fullsize Graka rein sowie eine kleinere AGB-Pumpen Kombi. Evtl. auch noch Hardtubes da es dann nochmal geiler aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback gern gesehen.


----------



## Battle_Scars (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal mein ersten Hardtube ITX PC mit euch teilen, war ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Habe oben und unten einen Radiator verbaut.

Specs:
NR200P
ASUS ROG Strix X570-I Gaming
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 10G
Corsair SF600 Platinum 600W SFX
Bykski AMD AM4 CPU-XPR-AM-V2 CPU Wasserkühler
Bykski RTX 3080 & 3090 Gigabyte Eagle OC / Gaming OC GPU Kühle*r* N-GV3090GMOC-X
Alphacool Laing DDC310 Pumpe
PHANTEKS Glacier R160 Reservoir
2x XSPC TX240 (Crossflow) Ultrathin Radiator
4x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM chromax.black.swap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ist meine geupdatete Version, jetzt mit noch einem kleinen Radiator und anstelle des Filters eine Wassertemperaturanzeige, sowie ein Staubfilter für Hinten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech_13 (16. Januar 2021)

OK Zeit den neuen Toaster rauszulassen.

GTX 1650  (wenn es mal was besseres für single slot gibt)
CPU i5-4460s
Mobo Gigabyte B85N-Phoenix (Bleibt vorerst wegen Speedfan)
PSU FSP 150-50GBA (wird ersetzt durch Silverstobe FX350-G)
Case Braun Multiquick 3 HT 450



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teil ist immer noch in Arbeit, LEDs sind via Temperatur geregelt und die "Gehäuse Lüfter" mit den seitlichen Buttons


----------



## Mars_Ucardo (16. Januar 2021)

Moin zusammen,

seit November 2020 mein kleiner Zweit-PC.

Gehäuse: Jonsbo V8 Mini-ITX
Mainboard: MSI Z490I Unify
CPU: Intel Core i7-10700k
CPU-Kühler: MSI MAG CoreLiquid 240R
RAM: 32 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 CL15
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 11 GB
Netzteil: Silverstone SST-SX700-PT SFX 700W
SSDs: Samsung 960 PRO NVMe 512 GB / Samsung 860 PRO Series 1 TB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			https://abload.de/img/1mnjkg.jpg
		



			https://abload.de/img/2znkzo.jpg
		



			https://abload.de/img/375kjt.jpg


----------



## Piy (17. März 2021)

Hab mir letzten Dezember das erste mal seit 2007 einen Rechner zusammengebaut. 
Klein und fein, 15,9L. 
Hier die Specs:
Mainboard: Gigabyte B550I Aorus Pro AX 
GPU: Zotac 3080 Amp Holo (950€ im Dezember )
CPU: Ryzen 9 5900x (550€ im Dezember )
PSU: Corsair SF750
SSD: ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 2 TB
SSD: SAMSUNG NVMe SSD 970 Evo 1 TB
Case: Sliger SM580 
RAM: G Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16-16GTZN 2 * 16 GB 
Wakü: NZXT Kraken X63 
Lüfter: 4 * Noctua Chromax Bundle
Kabel: Pslatecustoms

Max Temps: CPU ca. 80°; GPU 72° ingame (kaum hörbar ~60% Lüfter), 55° Benchmark-Düsenjet
Max Systemleistung: Ca. 560W 


Spoiler: CPU-Seite






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: GPU-Seite






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: CPU-Seite mit Wand






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: GPU-Seite mit Wand






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: Desktop






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Setup ca. im Januar. Seitdem hat ein (hochkant stehender) 27" 1440 vom Arbeitgeber den PC-Platz eingenommen, der PC steht an der Kante. Die CPU-Seite leuchtet zwar nett, zeigt aber von mir weg, auch weil die Wakü-Pumpe mit Abstand das lauteste am PC ist. Meine GraKa leuchtet (wie alles) soundsynchron. Derzeit suche ich ein kleines Brettchen o. ä., das ich seitlich an/unter die Tischplatte klemmen/schrauben kann, um den kleinen da raufzustellen. Mal sehn.


----------



## Trabis (22. März 2021)

Nach einem schweren Unfall habe ich mir ein richtigen Traum erfüllt.

Case: NZXT H1
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5950X
GPU: ASUS TUF GeForce RTX 3080
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 64GB Kit (2 x 32GB) DDR4-3600
SSD: AORUS NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB

Umbauten:
PSU: Corsair SF Series SF750 80 PLUS Platinum 750W
Lüfter: 2 * Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.Black.
AIO Kühlung: NZXT Kraken X63


----------



## Tech_13 (30. März 2021)

Der Toaster ist nun Final, Specs sind fast alle beibehalten.

+ Für die Beleuchtung sind nun 2 LED-Streifen mit 5 LEDs jeweils zuständig, deutlich mehr Blingbling!
+ Bodenplatte und neuer GPU Lüfter, die Platte verhindert wiederverwerten der Abluft.
+ Lüftersteuerung mit den Buttons/Drehregler möglich (Arduino Klon).
+ Innenraum aufgeräüumt (leider nicht sichtbar), Luftstrom optimiert.

Die Temps bewegen sich ~50-62°C CPU und ~65-71°C GPU unter Last

Und dann noch der Vergleich zum "Original"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tra6zon (14. August 2021)

Klein und relativ stark... xD

- ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac
- AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
- Noctua NH-U9S
- G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB 3200MHz
- Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
- Corsair SF750
- Jonsbo U1 Plus mit modifizierter Front*

*120mm Lüfterloch ausgesägt um besseren Airflow zu ermöglichen, da die Front von Werk komplett geschlossen ist.
Dieser Lüfter befördert die warme Luft nach vorne raus aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Semmelwade (9. September 2021)

Hier eine von mir umgesetzte Idee eines Holz-Wohnzimmer-PCs in Haus-Form.
Ich habe verschiedenste Hölzer für das Gehäuse verwendet. Ein paar kleine Furnier-Blätter waren auch dabei.
Zuerst mit SketchUp geplant und grob aufgerissen und dann aufgebaut.
Oberstes Gebot war, das es ins Wohnzimmer passt, leise ist und dass die Lady im Haus keinen Schreikrampf bekommt.
Außerdem wollte ich, dass auch noch ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk mit reinkommt, um die gesammelten Filme auch mal abspielen zu können.
Die Kompakt-Wakü habe ich zerlegt, die Schläuche gekürzt und das Pumpengehäuse durch Holz ersetzt.
Die Hardware:
Mainboard: Gigabyte B450 I Aorus Pro WIFI
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: Gigabyte RTX 2060 Mini ITX OC 6GB
Netzteil: Corsair SF450
SSD: Kingston A2000, 1TB
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill TridentZ RGB 16 GB F4-3200
Kompaktwasserkühlung: Deepcool Gammaxx L120 V2
Lüfter: 2 Stück Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-PS 120 PWM
BluRay-Laufwerk: LiteOn iHOS104
Beleuchtung: LED RGB Streifen mit WS2812B-LED´s
PCIe-Riser-Kabel: SilverStone SST-RC04B-400, 40cm


----------



## TausendWatt (9. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch im Aufbau. Wakü kommt im Winter dran. Radis jeweils links und Rechts. Kabel sind danach alle innenliegend.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem mir die Grafikkartenkrise die Lust aufs Zocken am PC sehr nachhaltig verdorben hat, habe ich mir nun einen stromsparenden Zweitrechner gebaut. Aktuell verwende ich diesen sogar ausschließlich, und schalte den großen Rechner gar nicht mehr ein.
Den Prozessor hatte ich noch von einem beendeten Projekt rumliegen.
Der CPU Kühler stammt noch aus AM2 Zeiten. Bei AM4 wurden zwar die Position der Bohrungen verändert, nicht aber die Position der seitlichen Klammern. Deswegen passen alle alten Kühler, die das Original AMD Bracket verwenden.
Befeuert wird das System über ein MeanWell 12V 80W Tischnetzteil (so ein Ziegelstein wie für Notebooks). Im Gehäuse ist noch eine kleine Platine, die aus den 12V die 5V und 3,3V erzeugt und die üblichen ATX-Stecker bereitstellt.
Die restlichen Komponenten sind eher aus dem Budgetbereich. Auch wenn ich erstaunt war, dass auf dem Mainboard ein ALC1220 verbaut wurde.
Das Gehäuse ist kaum größer als das ITX Mainboard selbst. Der CPU-Kühler muss unter 45mm hoch sein, was die Auswahl schon stark einschränkt.
Noch kleiner geht es nur mit Thin-ITX, aber ich wollte normalen Desktop Arbeitsspeicher verwenden und keinen Notebook Speicher.

CPU: Ryzen 5 2400G
Mainboard: Asrock A320M-ITX
RAM: Aegis DDR4-3200 16GB
SSD: Kingston NV1 500GB
Netzteil: MeanWell 12V 80W


----------



## Gary94 (12. Februar 2022)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Im Gehäuse ist noch eine kleine Platine, die aus den 12V die 5V und 3,3V erzeugt und die üblichen ATX-Stecker bereitstellt.



Wie heißt denn dieser DC-DC Wandler?`Ich hab in einem Server ein Pico PSU aber leider bietet mir das mittlerweile nicht genug SATA Power Connector. Wieviele SATA Stecker hat denn diese Platine?


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Februar 2022)

Ist wohl etwas ähnliches. Hat aber auch nur 1x Sata und 1x Molex.


----------



## alliance2000 (12. Februar 2022)

Geht doch nichts über einen Apple "CUBE", oder? Habe ich 2017 in einen Gaming-PC mit i7 7700K und GTX1070 umgebaut - alles mit externer WaKü (3 Fan-Tower) und externem PSU....


----------



## das_bohnvirus (14. Februar 2022)

Commodore 1541 Laufwerksgehäuse als Streaming  und Wohnzimmer PC,
Intel 10600T
Asrock H470 ITX
16GB DDR4
5  SSDs, 2x NVME und 3x SATA
SATA DVD Slotin Brenner
Externes Netzteil und Pico ATX
Diskettenknebel dient als Einschalter


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (15. Februar 2022)

Hier ein erneutes Update von mir mit neuen Bildern, weil das Wetter gerade so schön war.
Im Vergleich zum letzten Mal wurden Lüfter und Kühler gegen Noctua ausgetauscht. Weitere Änderungen sind jetzt erst mal nicht mehr geplant.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (16. Februar 2022)

Nice. Aber wieso der Staubfilter in der Abluft?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (16. Februar 2022)

Damit kein Staub sich absetzt, wenn das System aus ist, und das ist es die meiste Zeit des Tages. Außerdem gelangt so nichts von hinten in den Lüfter, z.B. Kabel oder die Finger, wenn man hinten was anschließt, denn es ist ja sonst kein weiteres Gitter an der Stelle.
Theoretisch bräuchte ich das auch für oben, da habe ich bisher aber nichts passendes gefunden, was sich elegant einbauen ließe.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (16. Februar 2022)

Ergibt Sinn. Oben ne Radiatorblende von Watercool und dahinter zwei Filter?


----------



## LastManStanding (21. März 2022)

Gigabyte AX B550i mit Ryzen5600G, Noctua-L9a AM4, 1x1TiB Western Digital SN750, und 32GiB 3600 CL18-Goodram im InWin Chopin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Ding. Ist für Homeoffice meines Lieblings, und so allgemein zum Surfen etc.
Nur das Netzteil ist Gewöhnungsbedürftig bzw dessen Lüfter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

@LastManStanding :
Gefällt mir sehr!
Die "Goodram", taugen die was?


----------



## LastManStanding (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @LastManStanding :
> Gefällt mir sehr!
> Die "Goodram", taugen die was?


Ich sag mal so sie wurden vom verwendeten Gigabyte Board Sofot ohne weiteres so erkannt und verwendet wie Vorgesehen ohne eigene Aktivierung von D.O.C.P./XMP. Dort laufen sie problemlos fast Täglich auch mit recht hohen RAM/CPU lasten

Auf meinem Asus Crosshair Dark Hero wo ich sie auch Testete wurden sie nur mir 2133 erkannt.-also Händisch Anpassen.
Da der Takt mit 3600Mhz gut aber die Timings mit 18-22-22 ehr mäßig sind, habe ich diese ohne Spannungserhöhung auf CL 18-18-20- gestellt..Läuft zwar, aber ist mit CPU OC sehr labiel bei 1,35V.
Also Spannung auf 1,36-1,37V. Dann gehen auch CL18-18-20 aber noch immer nicht so stabiel+ Startprobleme mit CPU OC wenn der Curve Optimizer noch hinzu kommt.
Auch nicht wenn ich die "DRAM Current Capabillity" "LLC" DRAM-Bootspannung etc anpasse.

Fazit^^- Stabiel und sauber aber nicht gut für OC geeignet.
Sie laufen mit ihren XMP Settings sehr zuverlässig- auch mit minimal CPU-OC/UV sind aber nichts für Starkes CPU-/RAM-OC wenn man Spannung und Subtimings nicht sauber auslotet. Auf dem B550i ist OC noch schlechter damit.

Zum Vergleich auf meinem Asus Laufen die Crucial LT Sport 3000/Cl15 mit bis zu 3800Mhz CL18-20-18-34, +6-8% CPU OC und Undervolting. Beide Goodram und Crucial sind 2x16GiB Dual Ranked das ist auch noch ein wichtiger Punkt.

Edit:
Cache Level Korrigiert^^


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

@LastManStanding 
Merci für die supergute + ausführliche Erklärung.
Weiss ich sehr zu schätzen!


----------



## MiezeMatze (28. Mai 2022)

Sliger CL530 LITTLE MONSTER (11liter)
12700K B660i wifi
3090fe
Ddr5 6000 kingston
2x2TB M2 SSD
Noctua nh-u12a chromax
Temp: cpu 40-55grad  gpu 65grad max (GAMING temps)
Ziel: minimaler Platz + maximale Leistung+ einfache Erreichbarkeit aller Komponenten
Keine Wakü (min Kabel)

Der Noctua nh-u12a chromax ist absolut 💣 was die kühlleistung und Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## das_bohnvirus (23. Juni 2022)

das_bohnvirus schrieb:


> Commodore 1541 Laufwerksgehäuse als Streaming  und Wohnzimmer PC,
> Intel 10600T
> Asrock H470 ITX
> 16GB DDR4
> ...


Es wird die Tage ein kleines Update geben. Ich habe einen Intel i7-11700T und das dazu passende Asrock H570 ITX Board günstig bekommen. Die doppelte Menge Ram kommt auch noch in die Kiste. Bilder und weiteres kommen dann die Tage


----------



## das_bohnvirus (25. Juni 2022)

Umbau des Commodore 1541 ITX Rechners von i5-10600T (H470) auf i7-11700T (H570).

Fazit: 
Die Mehrleistung ist deutlich. 
Nun das grosse aber...
Der Verbrauch im idle ist drastisch gestiegen und die Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind auch nicht mehr toll.
Vorher  ca. 10w im idle bei 35 Grad, nun 30w und 60 Grad im idle. 
Das H570 Board bietet zwar mehr einstellungen  zum übertakten, bietet aber im Gegensatz zum H470 Board weniger einstellungen zum stromsparen.
Ich bin enttäuscht von der 11er Generation. Ich werde noch weiter testen und wohl wieder zurückwechseln auf den 10600T.


----------



## das_bohnvirus (8. Juli 2022)

Update...

Ich hab den Rechner im Floppy Gehäuse wieder zurückgebaut auf den 10600t auf H470 Board.

Für den 11700t sammt H570 Board hab ich in der Bucht ein unbenutztes Densium 4 Gehäuse und ein Scythe Kozuti CPU Kühler gekauft.  Befeuert von ein 350W Flex ATX Netzteil das somit auch noch genug Reserven für eine evtl. spätere Aufrüstung mit einer Grafikkarte hat.
Das Platzangebot ist wirklich sehr beschränkt in diesem Gehäuse. Der CPU Kühler passt mit seinen 4cm Höhe, auf den Millimeter genau ins Gehäuse und vom Netzteil musste ich die Kabel vom Sleev befreien und die unnötigen SATA und Molex Stecker abschneiden.

Kleines Update:

Den 11700t im Densium 4 konnte ich nun mit allen Stromsparmaßnahmen und Undervolting auf rund 20w im Idle bekommen. Das ist im Vergleich zum 10600t im Commodore 1541 Gehäuse aber immer noch mehr als das doppelte, der begnügt sich im Idle mit 8w. (Gemessen an der Steckdose)
Der neue kleine Rechner macht sich gut und ich bin mit dem 11700t zufrieden. Der 10600t ist nun zu meiner Frau umgezogen und werkelt nun dort als Streaming Rechner, leider versteckt im Sideboard.

Board: Asrock Itx H570
CPU: Intel 11700t @ 50w 
Ram: 32GB 3200
SSD NVME: 1TB Kingston, 2TB WD Green
Grafikkarte: noch onboard aber es wird nächstes Jahr eine kommen


----------



## theGucky (19. Juli 2022)

@das_bohnvirus
Ahh das Densium4. Ich habe das Densium4+ (ein bisschen länger) vor kurzem mit einem Enhance ENP-7660b 600W Netzteil gebaut. Darin habe ich ein 3700X auf einem B550i Aorus Pro AX mit Noctua L9i-AM4 und 16GM RAM sowie eine 3060Ti Asus Dual Mini verbaut. Als Festplatten sind eine M.2 und eine Sata SSD drin, je 500GB.
Klein aber oho.
Im August kommt die V2 vom Densium4+ mit USB-C vorne. 

Für die maximal mögliche Leistung könnte ich noch ein 5800X3D einbauen, aber das kommt vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn der günstiger gebraucht erhältlich ist.

Hier mein Densium 4+:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja mit Kabelmanagment habe ich es nicht so.

Temperaturen und Lautstärke sind auch alle OK, solange ich kein Cinebench Multi in Schleife laufen lasse.


----------



## das_bohnvirus (2. November 2022)

das_bohnvirus schrieb:


> Update...
> 
> Ich hab den Rechner im Floppy Gehäuse wieder zurückgebaut auf den 10600t auf H470 Board.
> 
> ...


Ein weiteres Update:

Ich habe dem kleinen Densium Rechner  nun ein stärkeres Netzteil mit Lüfter Umbau gegönnt. Natürlich mussten  wieder unnötige Kabelanschlüsse dran glauben.  Des weiteren konnte ich eine günstige Nvidia  MSI Aero 3050 ergattern.
Nun zu den Problemen...
Die Grafikkarte passt wirklich auf den Millimeter ins Gehäuse nur musste ich die Backplate von der Grafikkarte abbauen was bedeutet das ich den kompletten Kühler vorher abbauen durfte.  Beim ersten mal einschalten kein Bild aber Rechner bootete.  Bis ich auf die Lösung des Rätsels im Bios gestossen bin, ist vorher ne Zeit mit fluchen und Hassanfällen  und testen der Karte in einem anderem Rechner vergangen.  Ich musste einfach die  pcie Übertragungsrate runtersetzten. Nachem nun alles lief, stellte ich fest das die Grafikkarte den Lüfter nicht unter 30%  regelt und so für einen Wohnzimmer viel zu laut ist. Ich hab angefangen diverse Grafikkartenbiose der 3050 Serie zu testen aber bei keinem der Biose bot die Grafikkarte  die möglichkeit die Lüfterregelung  auf 0% zu Regeln. Entweder die Lüftersteuerung spackte rum oder die Grafikkarte kacke beim lasttest ab. Nach gefühlten 30 Biosen bin ich bei nem MSI 3050 mit Duallüfter Bios geblieben was stabil lief und eine etwas erträglichere Lüfterregelung  bot. Nur der Lüfter war mir immer noch zu laut.
Kurzum ich hab meine Computerkramkiste noch den Lüfter von meinem Kupferkühler den ich damals nicht verbauen konnte (siehe weiter oben meinen Rechner im Floppy 1541 Gehäuse) gefunden und der passte von der Grösse wie angegossen und nach Tests mit der Grafikkartenlüftersteuerung auch noch unhörbar im Idle. Also Grafikkarte wieder einmal zerlegt die Abdeckung so angepasst das der neue Lüfter mit der Abdeckung passt, fixiert und Lüfterkabel an die Grafikkarte gelötet da durch die viele steckerei der Stecker für den Lüfter sich schon zerlegt hatte.
Alles zusammengebaut und Lüfterregelung dem neuem Lüfter angepasst. Nun hab ich n schicken kleinen Wohzimmer PC mit ner RTX 3050 drin die auch noch flüsterleise Arbeitet. Die 11700T CPU läuft nun auf 42W und hällt so bei R23 Test die 70°C bei Wohnzimmertauglicher leiser Lüftung. Im Idle verbraucht der Rechner mit der 3050 nun gut 30W wobei sich rund 8W davon die Grafikkarte gönnt.

Ich danke meiner Frau die meine Computerhobbys (CPUs Sammeln und Basteln an neuen und alten Rechnern ) erträgt und erst garnicht nachfragt was mich dieser ganze Kram alles immer kostet.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (15. November 2022)

@theGucky I see wood, so I press like.
Hab erst überlegt ob das so stock ist oder gemoddet wurde.
Schön, dass es sowas auch direkt zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## gbm31 (16. November 2022)

HTPC und TV-Zockkiste

Komponenten:
Ryzen 7 5700G (auf 35W PPT begrenzt)
Gigabyte B450 I Aorus Pro Wifi
Noctua NH-L9a-AM4
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-4000 DIMM CL18
Intertech A80S mit 120W Pico und stärkerem 120W externen Stecker-NT
2 x 60x60x10 Lüfter
1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 2280
1000GB WD Blue 2,5" SSD
LiteOn SLIM SATA DVD-RW
USB Multituner TBS-5520 SE
S.M.S.L A100 & Dali Oberon

Die zwei 60er Lüfter laufen vom Mainboard-BIOS geregelt in Push-Pull, damit bleibt der kleine selbst beim Zocken leise rauschend erträglich.

Die SSD musste ich aus dem 2.5" Gehäuse strippen, weil ich keinen passenden Platz zusammen mit dem DVD gefunden hab. Die klebt jetzt links direkt am Alu-Gehäuse.
Der Ram läuft mit 3800Mhz, die 4000 wollen bei intensiver APU Nutzung nicht stabil.

Den großen mach ich nur noch zum Simracen an, Rest läuft auf dem kleinen in 720p mit zufriedenstellenden 50-60fps (Ghost Recon Breakpoint z.B.) schön stromsparend.


----------



## NiXoN (16. November 2022)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Die SSD musste ich aus dem 2.5" Gehäuse strippen, weil ich keinen passenden Platz zusammen mit dem DVD gefunden hab. Die klebt jetzt links direkt am Alu-Gehäuse.


mach ein WL-Pad dazwischen, da gibt sie ihre Abwärme sogar übers Case ab 
Ist aber auch genau vor den Lüftungsschlitzen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## gbm31 (16. November 2022)

Ist ein WLP-Klebe-Pad. Und sie passt gerade so rein bevor die Schlitze beginnen. Da sitzen die Lüfter davor.


----------

